# The 2008 Neighbours thread!



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2008)

...or the thread for people to declare they've finally given up on Ramsay Street.

Until then though, what an anti climax yesterday's was. Susan's not dying she's just having a bit of a menopausal (several years too late from where I'm standing  ), and toadie isn't getting married after all. Which if nothing else means we don't have to sit through another soppy-arse wedding episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh bugger, they are getting married after all


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2008)

I forgot to set Neighbours to record thank fuck i have the tv in hospital.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2008)

I enjoyed todays neighbours.

There has not been a decent 'teen' storyline. They are often the most hilarious. Cars, hormones, sexual frustration and identity issues.


----------



## Skimix (Jan 8, 2008)

Blimey...I didn't even realise this was still on


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2008)

Skimix said:
			
		

> Blimey...I didn't even realise this was still on



(((skimix)))


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2008)

Skimix said:
			
		

> Blimey...I didn't even realise this was still on



To be fair you aren't missing much these days.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm glad Susan isn't dying.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't seen Neighbours once this year. The change of timeslot proved to be the break in the chain I was looking for, after it all went so badly, boringly shit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Neighbours once this year. The change of timeslot proved to be the break in the chain I was looking for, after it all went so badly, boringly shit.


But Valda is back!!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2008)

Valda being back is a definite plus. The Stingray wall is a crap storyline though, although Frazer's race fixing and Diana's private life could both get pretty interesting. The Parker family are definitely not adequate replacements for the Timmins though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 8, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> Valda being back is a definite plus. The Stingray wall is a crap storyline though, although Frazer's race fixing and Diana's private life could both get pretty interesting. The Parker family are definitely not adequate replacements for the Timmins though.



We've had the horserace fixing storyline before though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought the Beeb had ditched it?  Isn't it going off air soon?


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 8, 2008)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I thought the Beeb had ditched it?  Isn't it going off air soon?



It's moving to channel 5 soon (in March?)


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 9, 2008)

I caught it for the first time this week in a while. What touched me was how even during a frantic car chase, Declan was extremely conscientious with his use of the indicator lights.  

Shame that Brit-cop didn't get too many lines, he's hilarious.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 9, 2008)

Saw it today. Acne Chin was as vacuous and vile as ever


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2008)

Who's Susan?


----------



## stavros (Jan 9, 2008)

> We've had the horserace fixing storyline before though.


Maybe, but have we had a menopause storyline before? This is shaping up to be great. I wonder if they can go through the whole thing without actually mentioning the M-word, as they do with "sex" and "gay".


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 9, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> Maybe, but have we had a menopause storyline before? This is shaping up to be great. I wonder if they can go through the whole thing without actually mentioning the M-word, as they do with "sex" and "gay".



Or 'drugs' - they always skirt around that issue n'all. The Jack Skully storyline was a great example of this.

One of the things I like about Neighbours is that it is so sanitised.


----------



## futha (Jan 9, 2008)

im gonna miss this when it goes to channel 5  my days wont be the same without neighbours


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 9, 2008)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Or 'drugs' - they always skirt around that issue n'all. The Jack Skully storyline was a great example of this.
> 
> One of the things I like about Neighbours is that it is so sanitised.



Oh yes, "addicted to clubbing", that was a good one


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 10, 2008)

Valda making Harold drop the dishes with offering to model her frillys for him was great.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I not seen for weeks till today, as time away from Neighbours only now I can see how paper thin the plots are


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I not seen for weeks till today, as time away from Neighbours only now I can see how paper thin the plots are


It's the new shit characters.


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2008)

Most of the new characters over the last few years have been crap. The good ones that I can think of are the whole Timmins clan, Rosie, Pepper and Frazer. At the moment, golden oldies like Karl, Susan, Harold, Lou, Toadie and Steph are propping it all up a bit.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2008)

I tell you, the rot really set in with that shit new version of the theme tune.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 12, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I tell you, the rot really set in with that shit new version of the theme tune.


We always say that the new titles are shit though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I tell you, the rot really set in with that shit new version of the theme tune.



I agree.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> We always say that the new titles are shit though.



True, but eventually one always comes to like them...not this time


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 13, 2008)

It really did take a turn for the worse on the first episode with the new titles though. The whole tone/atmosphere seemed to change suddenly. My boyfriend suggested that they'd lost one of their 'good' writers. Though maybe it's just the influx of new characters that we haven't got used to yet that making it seem a bit shit at the moment.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the new title are OK, not least for the beyond-parody bit where Karl, Susan, Rachael and Zeke are rowing in banana canoes. You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> I think the new title are OK, not least for the beyond-parody bit where Karl, Susan, Rachael and Zeke are rowing in banana canoes. You really couldn't make it up.



Ok that bit is fucking funny.


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2008)

Could they have telegraphed today's ending any more? Shots of Susan feeling dizzy at the wheel whilst Bridget walks in the area with her mind elsewhere.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 14, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> Could they have telegraphed today's ending any more? Shots of Susan feeling dizzy at the wheel whilst Bridget walks in the area with her mind elsewhere.


A big sign saying 'Look out children crossing'?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2008)

When 'Bridget' was hit the person rolling over and over was so obviously not her, in fact i dont think it was even a woman.


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2008)

Today's episode was truly shite, just focussed on Bridget, a character who I couldn't care less if she dies or not. I'm more concerned about Susan.

I've also formulated the hypothesis that Steve isn't really Ned and Stew's brother because he doesn't have a stupid little beard underneath his bottom lip.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm more concerned about Susan too. She's looking really old these days!


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2008)

I think they've just fucked around with her make-up a bit since she started going menopausal/mental. "Creative imagery", you know.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am enjoying the teenage angst. Its got so angsty!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2008)

Susans gonna be a biddy after this storyline is over.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, but she'll then have the Helen Daniels factor.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 16, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she'll then have the Helen Daniels factor.



Helen Daniels: Phwoar.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I am enjoying the teenage angst. Its got so angsty!


Rachel and whatsit were a shit teen addition but I'm warming to the new ones.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Bree was the best teenager from recent years. She was like Lisa Simpson + angst.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2008)

This is so stupid  I can't believe no one, absolutely no one, has made even the most tentative connection between Susan saying she blacked out at the wheel and Bridget being mown down by a hit and run driver. Lame-o!


----------



## stavros (Jan 16, 2008)

> I think Bree was the best teenager from recent years. She was like Lisa Simpson + angst


Agreed, although Sky was good until she started fucking anything with a pulse.

The all-time classic teenager though is Toadie, complete with his rat's tail.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 17, 2008)

In yesterdays episode Mickey nearly drove me to give up the soap, i've never seen him be more annoying. I FUCKING HATE HIM!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2008)

Is he the English one?

Or the little kid...

They are both annoying.

Bring back the Irish boy! I loved him.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 17, 2008)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Is he the English one?
> 
> Or the little kid...
> 
> ...



Little kid.


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree, bring back Connor. Toadie's not nearly as good without a decent foil. Alternatively bring back Lance or Stony on a permanent basis.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2008)

Lance!!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2008)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Lance!!!!!


I watched yesterdays today hoping to see Lance but he wasn't there..


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh sorry.

I wish though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 20, 2008)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Oh sorry.
> 
> I wish though.


I have his final apperance from 2005 saved to my sky plus box.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2008)

That is dedication, IHB


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> That is dedication, IHB


It's from the 2007 UKGold repeat so not 3 years of dedication.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw the first Channel5 Neighbours trailer.

Starts on the 11th February, apparently!

!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

Oohh! Good info there Dillinger.  
I can't think of anything I currently watch on five so there's no way I'd spot that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2008)

I watch football italia every Sunday.

Otherwise I would have missed it as well.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I watch football italia every Sunday.
> 
> Otherwise I would have missed it as well.


Ah. Perfect sense. I'm still trying to think of what else is on channel 5... In other news I'm very excited about the imminent start of the Africa Cup of Nations.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2008)

Me too!

But I don't have a freeview box so I am going to follow it as much as I can without watching the matches.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> But I don't have a freeview box so I am going to follow it as much as I can without watching the matches.


I forget where I've posted innit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> But I don't have a freeview box so I am going to follow it as much as I can without watching the matches.



Buy one you cheap skate.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2008)

Taking a Joey into a hospital, how very safe.


----------



## wishface (Jan 22, 2008)

could this show be any shitter right now?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2008)

I dunno, Mickey could have a long lost twin brother


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Buy one you cheap skate.



Its either that or food.

I chose food.

I had one, but I dropped it on my foot and it stopped working!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tried again yesterday NO still not got better, Who the two who bashed paul over the head?

This crap goes to Ch5 in Feb


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 22, 2008)

I love how Paul is still a functioning human being despite taking more knocks to the head than Homer Simpson.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I dunno, Mickey could have a long lost twin brother





Spoiler: Neighbours



His real life brother has joined the cast and i'm going to stop watching.


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, a possible epileptic in Neighbours. I wonder how realistic they'll do it, and if they'll use they're "wonderful" stuntman special effects for seizure scenes. I'm epileptic myself and you can't half hurt yourself if you have a full-blown seizure. I'm always knackered afterwards with at least one pulled muscle and a few bruises.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> Hmm, a possible epileptic in Neighbours. I wonder how realistic they'll do it, and if they'll use they're "wonderful" stuntman special effects for seizure scenes. I'm epileptic myself and you can't half hurt yourself if you have a full-blown seizure. I'm always knackered afterwards with at least one pulled muscle and a few bruises.



A friend of mine suffered serious head injuries when he lost an argument with a moving vehicle, and for quite a while afterwards he would have occasional petit mal seizures. He hasn't had one for ages now but I think he's still technically epileptic. Anyhoo I suspect we're dealing with a different type of epilepsy to what you suffer from.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 22, 2008)

Neighbours motherfucking omnibus


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2008)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Neighbours motherfucking omnibus



Typical this comes along when it's so shit most people are about to give it up.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 23, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Typical this comes along when it's so shit most people are about to give it up.


Is it?!  

Why what's gone wrong? Haven't watched it since I got a new job in March!


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 23, 2008)

Was it just me, or did the length of Riley's hair change from scene to scene in yesterday's episode?

Continuity error? Anybody care? No, thought not.


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it?!
> 
> Why what's gone wrong? Haven't watched it since I got a new job in March!


where to start?


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it?!
> 
> Why what's gone wrong? Haven't watched it since I got a new job in March!



Half the cast has been replaced by boring losers.

But, in more exciting news for you, Paul Robinson isn't evil any more (brain tumour - lost the last 20 years from his memory - now a goody), and Susan Kennedy's a murderer. That's all you need to know.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it?!
> 
> Why what's gone wrong? Haven't watched it since I got a new job in March!



A picture in this case paints a million billion words, and all of them cries of anger and dispair:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2008)

No! The evil one!

*shits self*


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2008)

> A friend of mine suffered serious head injuries when he lost an argument with a moving vehicle, and for quite a while afterwards he would have occasional petit mal seizures. He hasn't had one for ages now but I think he's still technically epileptic. Anyhoo I suspect we're dealing with a different type of epilepsy to what you suffer from.


Actually I'm a bit of an all-rounder. I currently have the big seizures, although the last was 18 months ago, but have also developed these very short deja vu episodes at times of stress. I also sustained a serious head injury about 4 years ago. Oh and I had the petit mal absences when I was a young kid. A man for all seasons me.  

Bit bored of Neighbours just being about the car crash at the moment, with Susan and Declan both linked to it. I did like how Riley seemed to be intimidated by Zeke today though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2008)

I quite like that policewoman. 

She looks like she would be into filth.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I quite like that policewoman.
> 
> She looks like she would be into filth.



Seconded


----------



## wishface (Jan 24, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> A picture in this case paints a million billion words, and all of them cries of anger and dispair:


secretly it's like a village of the damned kind of thing; really everyone is under Mickey's control and he is actually a powerful alien mastermind. 

This fact becomes readily apparent in any scene where he is involved.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul got hit on the head with a vase or something the other day, and I was sure his evilness was going to come back.

I'm not sure, but I think I like him better un-evil.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 24, 2008)

wishface said:
			
		

> secretly it's like a village of the damned kind of thing; really everyone is under Mickey's control and he is actually a powerful alien mastermind.
> 
> This fact becomes readily apparent in any scene where he is involved.



Yeah. Never mind the kid dying in hospital, everyone has to throw a birthday party for a fucking dog because mickey says so  

Soon Janae will discover his evil plot and batter his brains out with a cricket bat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2008)

wishface said:
			
		

> secretly it's like a village of the damned kind of thing; really everyone is under Mickey's control and he is actually a powerful alien mastermind.
> 
> This fact becomes readily apparent in any scene where he is involved.



Did you notice how he convinced a load of adults to hold a birthday party for a dog.

The evidence mounts...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2008)

OOO me and spookyfrank both know the truth.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2008)

> secretly it's like a village of the damned kind of thing; really everyone is under Mickey's control and he is actually a powerful alien mastermind.


Maybe he's the reincarnation of Helen Daniels.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Paul got hit on the head with a vase or something the other day, and I was sure his evilness was going to come back.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I like him better un-evil.



_Like_ him better, yes, but he's not so much fun is he?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2008)

I suppose not.

But... does Neighbours still have that thing where, eventually, all baddies get their comeuppances and die/leave the show?

In which case, please let him stay good!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 27, 2008)

zoooo said:
			
		

> But... does Neighbours still have that thing where, eventually, all baddies get their comeuppances and die/leave the show?



That's why Paul lost a leg, it was comuppence.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2008)

I heard a rumour he's going to marry Paul McCartney soon.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 27, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah. Never mind the kid dying in hospital, everyone has to throw a birthday party for a fucking dog because mickey says so



....and now the little bastard has poisoned the poor dog with slug pellets...


----------



## wishface (Jan 27, 2008)

Ramsay Street is a warzone right now! Peple in hospital, coaches crashing, poisoned dogs.

Give me strength!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2008)

Never mind mickey, when do we get so see Janae back in her overalls covered in grease? Mumsy, platitude-spouting Janae is made of fail


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 27, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Never mind mickey, when do we get so see Janae back in her overalls covered in grease? Mumsy, platitude-spouting Janae is made of fail



I'd make bet we never see that again.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 28, 2008)

Shit, I missed it today. How's the dog? I'm worried sick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> Shit, I missed it today. How's the dog? I'm worried sick.



Is it keeping you awake at night as well?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 28, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is it keeping you awake at night as well?



Yes. I'm on pills for my nerves.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 28, 2008)

I didnt watch it because i knew Mikey would be in it.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 29, 2008)

If the Beeb had a sense of humour, after it goes to five they'd 'continue' Neighbours on BBC3 with a bunch of looky-likes and impressionists. They could turn every story on its head and reveal that Mickey is actually the devil, and the cast of Neighbours are the hordes of hell sent to Earth to trivialise humanity into submission.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 29, 2008)

That would be awesome! BBC3 needs some decent comedy.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 29, 2008)

That's actual genius.
Write it!
BBC3'll commission anything.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I didnt watch it because i knew Mikey would be in it.










not watch for Neighbours for some weeks now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

They could make it like trapped in the closet by R Kelley


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2008)

Really Mickey should've prevented Jake eating the slug pellets by tucking them away himself.


----------



## stavros (Jan 30, 2008)

Lou in skin-tight lycra.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 30, 2008)

Riley tackling Oliver was fucking funny.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 30, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Riley tackling Oliver was fucking funny.



Yeh. That was totally testosterone-ville.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh. That was totally testosterone-ville.



Like all successful cliff-hanger endings it made me feel complete apathy for the next episode.... oh wait no thats shit cliff-hangers.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 30, 2008)

It made me laugh, at least.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It made me laugh, at least.



We haven't had a good shoot wrestling match on Neighbours in years.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 2, 2008)

I havent watch the last 2 episodes, how did the wrestling finish up?


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2008)

Charlie stepped in and knocked the shit out of everyone present.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 5, 2008)

Monday is Neighbours on Channel 5 day!

It's showing at 12.45, 17.30 and 5.10 the next morning! And the omnibus is at 11.30 on Saturday morning.

They're also showing a behind-the-scenes documentary on Monday 

And I REALLY need to get out more


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2008)

How badly Photoshopped was that photo of a young Toadie and Susan? They so weren't in the same shot.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shame Neighbours is shit now, I'll probley watch the last one on BBC1 Friday.



Joe Mangel was always 
And when Jim and Doug went into the outback and ate some hallucineogenic mushrooms


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 6, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Shame Neighbours is shit now, I'll probley watch the last one on BBC1 Friday.



I haven't watched in a week, maybe longer but i'll watch that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I will watch channel5 neighbours out of curiosity. After that, who knows!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2008)

oooo it looks like they got the locations funding a week early. 

It already looks slightly different. 

IMO.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2008)

I laughed several times at todays episode.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 8, 2008)

Neighbours history is to be made today people.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuck just remembered 17:45


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 8, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Neighbours history is to be made today people.



I notice on both the 2.10 and 5.35 screenings the BBC1 England announcer couldn't even bring himself to say the word "Neighbours" when introducing the programme, instead trailing later programmes over the ident. Not that the BBC are bitter or anything about losing the rights. Shame after 22 years.

Mind you I'm looking forward to it being on Five, bring on the 7pm screenings on Five Life and the omnibus editions


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 9, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> I notice on both the 2.10 and 5.35 screenings the BBC1 England announcer couldn't even bring himself to say the word "Neighbours" when introducing the programme, instead trailing later programmes over the ident.



That was the first thing that popped into my head, no recgonition after 22 years in was the final episode.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2008)

See channel 5 trying to make Neighbours more exsiting 

Neighbours on Five
Sunday 10 February
6:00pm - 7:00pm 



maybe should be Neighbours on Fire


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooo

Neighbours on Five!

History in the making.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2008)

ooo.

it looks all _different_


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 11, 2008)

Urgh, it's got that gloss to it that Channel5 shows have.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gloss, an adbreak, a catchup thing at the beginning...

This could take some getting used too...


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm about to experience the new Neighbours Experience on tape soon as I get in. It'd suit me to give it the heave-ho right about now, it really has been shitter than shit lately.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2008)

Not so bad. I think I will keep watching.

I like that there is an omnibus on sundays now (iirc)


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 11, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Urgh, it's got that gloss to it that Channel5 shows have.



How do they _do_ that? It looks too 'professional'.

Anyway, is that Libby in the trailers? Is she coming back or is it just a hopeless dream of mine?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, she comes back.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

she comes back?

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Feb 12, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> yeah, she comes back.



Has she split with Darren or is she just back because of the trial and stuff?


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know what time the omnibus is on on Sundays? 
How cool that I will now be able to watch Neighbours again after about 10 years of deprivation


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 12, 2008)

Did you see the hour-long special they aired? It was hilarious, showed behing the scenes clips of some newbie actress (an ex-Miss Australia, no less) struggling with her lines and demonstrating a complete lack of acting skill/experience. She should fit in great, she just has to perfect the knack of throwing in those random pauses mid-dialogue (see the entire cast under the age of 30).


----------



## Looby (Feb 12, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Did you see the hour-long special they aired? It was hilarious, showed behing the scenes clips of some newbie actress (an ex-Miss Australia, no less) struggling with her lines and demonstrating a complete lack of acting skill/experience. She should fit in great, she just has to perfect the knack of throwing in those random pauses mid-dialogue (see the entire cast under the age of 30).



Dr K was hilarious, especially when he was on tour.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 12, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Has she split with Darren or is she just back because of the trial and stuff?




no idea.  i got the info off someone on another forum i post on, who lives in australia.

edit: really hope that infos right now ive posted it up here.


----------



## Looby (Feb 12, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> no idea.  i got the info off someone on another forum i post on, who lives in australia.
> 
> edit: really hope that infos right now ive posted it up here.



Well she's in the credits and she was in the show about neighbours so I'm pretty sure you're right.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

WB Libby.


----------



## wishface (Feb 12, 2008)

Her enormo gob could inadvertently swallow channel 5 whole!


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 12, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Anyone know what time the omnibus is on on Sundays?
> How cool that I will now be able to watch Neighbours again after about 10 years of deprivation



I think it's on Saturdays, and at the ungodly hour of 11.30am


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 12, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> I think it's on Saturdays, and at the ungodly hour of 11.30am


I'll be Sky+ing that then.


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 13, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> I think it's on Saturdays, and at the ungodly hour of 11.30am



It's also repeated on digital channel Five Life on Sundays at 11.45am


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who else has their fingers crossed for mickey being crushed when the box he is hiding in gets thrown away?


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Who else has their fingers crossed for mickey being crushed when the box he is hiding in gets thrown away?



I wanted it thrown on a bonfire but will settle for a crushing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought about a fire, but I think a crushing would be a more satisfactory outcome.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2008)

My god, I've actually missed two whole episodes so far this week. Having been unemployed for the last four months, this amounts to a major upheaval for me


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 15, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> My god, I've actually missed two whole episodes so far this week. Having been unemployed for the last four months, this amounts to a major upheaval for me


I've missed it all week.


----------



## wishface (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, but Ringo having an eating disorder is not remotely believable.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 15, 2008)

Right, I is back!

Just need to ask one little question and I think I'll be sorted!...

What's Susan done?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2008)

Maybe if we are lucky, today mickey will get crushed AND burned. 

Susan run over that girl who is crippled coz she was menopausal or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2008)

why wont that child fucking die.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why wont that child fucking die.



Burn him! Burn him!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why wont that child fucking die.



why are you still watching it? I think i gave up in november.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2008)

Because I am a winner and winners don't give up.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm starting the Mickey from Neighbours Fan Club - who wants to join?









Don't all shout at once.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Because I am a winner and winners don't give up.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 16, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> why are you still watching it? I think i gave up in november.



And yet you have a Neighbours circa 2005 tagline still...


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought about a fire, but I think a crushing would be a more satisfactory outcome.



I'd hoped the box he was in would get buried deep in the desert - much more traumatic death than burning or crushing..


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 16, 2008)

Has Mickey had his haircut?

I was just getting back into Doctors but the scheduling is cocked up now.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2008)

OK, I've been avoiding this thread all week because whilst I can pick up C5 to watch, it won't record very well, so I watched the omnibus. I tell you, after about 15 years of just watching 25 minutes a day, sitting down for a marathon of over 2 hours was certainly different. One thing, do you think they'll start splashing a bit of the extra money around on production? I hope not in a way, because on of the show's main attractions for me is its shameless cheapness (eg. extras going out of their way not to say anything).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think they have already splashed out a bit. They seem to have a few more location shots.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think they have already splashed out a bit. They seem to have a few more location shots.



Yeah, I'm sick of the sight of that swimming pool already...


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe they've just discovered that there do exist places in the world other than Ramsey Street, Lassiter's, the school and the hospital. To be honest though, finding out such earth-shattering facts may harm their fragile little minds.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 17, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> Yeah, I'm sick of the sight of that swimming pool already...


Is that the one Billy and Anne got together in?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw.

Is Libby coming back soon?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday I stood up out of my chair in anger when they showed that clip of Mickey being discovered in that chest, glibly remarking "Found me!". Caught myself saying slowing and deliberately; "The boy must die." I think that was a new low. Why didn't the 'adults' all look at each other knowingly, and shove the little cunt straight back in? Ned's such a wet prick, I think he ought to have got in with him and the two of them could hop off a cliff. Into a blazing forest fire, leaving Jenae to rediscover her fruitiness. Poor cow.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was the same. 

I was hoping being in the box might have given him a life threatening disability, at least. It seems to happen to everyone else who doesnt deserve it, why cant we have justice and have it happen to somebody who does.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2008)

I was growling at the screen by the time they realised that Lou had told the little shit not to hide in the box.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 19, 2008)

Surely, surely this whole "let's make Mickey the most annoying little shit in the history of teatime-telly" angle is all building to something? I remember seeing a Neighbours special a while back, which featured contributions from the writers who all seemed like a fairly wry and amusing bunch. Why won't they give us what we want?!


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 19, 2008)

Neighbours never would have killed off a child in such a way - I am however predicting Post Traumatic Stress Disorder for the poor little guy though...


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 19, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Yesterday *I stood up out of my chair in anger* when they showed that clip of Mickey being discovered in that chest, glibly remarking "Found me!".



That is hilarious 

I'm watching Neighbours for the first time since it moved to Five, and it's just not the same. Everyone is so serious! That's not what Neighbours is about!


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 19, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> That is hilarious
> 
> I'm watching Neighbours for the first time since it moved to Five, and it's just not the same. Everyone is so serious! That's not what Neighbours is about!



I caught myself in the mirror with a face like thunder and felt rather foolish. 

I think we should try and catagorise the characters in degrees of annoyingness, out of ten. Some that spring to mind:-

*Mickey +11* (can't think of anything about him which isn't annoying)
*Ringo +8* (skin, face, too many teeth - the lot)
*Rebecca Napier +7* (appears to be taking drama lessons live on air)
*Rosie +7 *(terrible acting and if you met someone like this in real life, you'd punch her square in the face regardless of her being a lawyer, in fact especially because of)
*Bridget's mum & dad +6* (especially the mum with her big, fat, mournful expressionless face)
*Ned +6 *(soppy, mumbling prick)
*Lou +5 *(mainly cos of his horrible Sid James impression, and because he so obviously thinks he's the star of the show)
*Carmella +4* (another soppy, meaningless cow)
*Pepper +3* (anyone this ditzy shouldn't be allowed to teach)
*Jenae +2* (needs to rediscover attitude)
*Karl & Susan - evens
Harold - evens*
*Rachel -1* (cos I think she's quite cute and not a bad actress either)
*Pepper's hot-cop boyfriend -2 *(he's _so _bad he's totally hilarious, every scene he's in makes me laugh out loud)

Any amendments? Who'd I forget?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 19, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Pepper's hot-cop boyfriend -2 [/B](he's _so _bad he's totally hilarious, every scene he's in makes me laugh out loud)



oh, yes.  he is utterly appalling isn't he? 

mind you Ned was really terrible when he first started and has managed to improve a bit.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 19, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> oh, yes.  he is utterly appalling isn't he?
> 
> mind you Ned was really terrible when he first started and has managed to improve a bit.









He was equally hilarious when he was in Hollyoaks, but amongst those drama school dropouts he didn't cause a blip on the bad-acting-radar. It's only since joining Neighbours that he's realised his true comic potential.

And Ned's still terrible.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I love Ned a bit...  Don't tell anyone.

Paul is still the best character though.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I think I love Ned a bit...  Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Paul is still the best character though.



Paul is hilarious . We pull faces like him at random moments.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would agree with that list.

All the ones you missed out are not hugely annoying. eg, I like zeke because he has become so macho and testostarone-y all of a sudden and it is well funny.

And Harold Bishop. Harold Bishops chin is a character all unto itself.

Did you know Kaitlin Stasey (the actor who plays Rachel) is going to be in some big hollywood films in the next year or two?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I caught myself in the mirror with a face like thunder and felt rather foolish.
> 
> I think we should try and catagorise the characters in degrees of annoyingness, out of ten. Some that spring to mind:-
> 
> ...



There's a few more:

*Declan +7* He's such a rebel but he loves his mummy so much. And he looks like Kelly Jones. Prick.
*Bridget +5* Everyone trying to help me recover from a serious accident can fuck off so I can act all tough and stroppy.
*Toady - evens* Gets away with a lot by being called Toady.
*Steff +3* Just mildly irritating for no particular reason.
*Zeke -1* Probably one of the better actors, mildly amusing at times.
*Oliver +5* Life sucks when you're filthy rich with two fit girls chasing after you isn't it? Maybe you should mope around complaining and whining all the time to let everyone know how hard you have it.
*Paul - evens* No longer evil, but you know he's still evil really and he's just planning some master con to fuck over the whole of Erinsborough.
*Elle +9* Stupid vacuous bint.
*Riley +1865* Named 'Riley'. Nuff said.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 19, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a few more:
> 
> *Declan +7* He's such a rebel but he loves his mummy so much. And he looks like Kelly Jones. Prick.
> *Bridget +5* Everyone trying to help me recover from a serious accident can fuck off so I can act all tough and stroppy.
> ...




Yup I'd agree with those, 'specially Declan - during that car chase with the local punks a while back, he stuck on his indicators to go around corners on that industrial estate - what a total pussy!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 20, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Oliver +5* Life sucks when you're filthy rich with two fit girls chasing after you isn't it? Maybe you should mope around complaining and whining all the time to let everyone know how hard you have it.



 x 100


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 20, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a few more:
> 
> *Oliver +5* Life sucks when you're filthy rich with two fit girls chasing after you isn't it? Maybe you should mope around complaining and whining all the time to let everyone know how hard you have it.
> *Elle +9* Stupid vacuous bint.
> *Riley +1865* Named 'Riley'. Nuff said.



You should get some sort of award for that post.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 20, 2008)

this thread is better than present neighbours


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 21, 2008)

TBH honest I only watch neighbours so I can rant about it on this thread


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 21, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> TBH honest I only watch neighbours so I can rant about it on this thread



Likewise 

In the annoying stakes, I'm a bit undecided about Fraser. At first I hated him for being such a hypocritical tosser but that side of him makes me laugh now. He seems to be the current 'real aussie bloke', all arse-slapping and with the obligatory shameful past.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm quite liking them new catty schoolgirls. Quite what they/re seeing in smug, lying, acne-ridden wanker Ringo is beyond me.


----------



## wishface (Feb 22, 2008)

No one's commented on Mickey's court performance? 

I couldn't produce more vomit if i had norovirus.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 22, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> this thread is better than present neighbours


For 3 weeks i've been following it on here not the TV.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 22, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I'm quite liking them new catty schoolgirls. Quite what they/re seeing in smug, lying, acne-ridden wanker Ringo is beyond me.



That Ringo didn't bust a move on the blonde one just makes me think him even more of a schmuck.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2008)

wishface said:


> No one's commented on Mickey's court performance?
> 
> I couldn't produce more vomit if i had norovirus.



"It's not fair that Bridget can't walk, and it's not fair if Susan goes to jail."

No, it's not fair that you weren't crushed to death in that box the other day you little bollocks


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> *Rosie +7 *(terrible acting and if you met someone like this in real life, you'd punch her square in the face regardless of her being a lawyer, in fact especially because of)



I don't think she's that bad an actress, but my judgement might be clouded by her very high level of fuckability.

Also, now Pepper and Adam have fucked off up t'north, are we going to get a new resident in the (ex?) House of Trouser?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 25, 2008)

stavros said:


> I don't think she's that bad an actress, but my judgement might be clouded by her very high level of fuckability.



I don't know whether it's in her delivery (random pauses in every sentence) or just the ridiculous dialogue she's given, but whatever it is there's something about that Rosetta character makes my skin crawl. There_ is _the fuckability I spose, but I fear any sex with her would invlolve handcuffs and violence.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 25, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I don't know whether it's in her delivery (random pauses in every sentence) or just the ridiculous dialogue she's given, but whatever it is there's something about that Rosetta character makes my skin crawl. There_ is _the fuckability I spose, but I fear any sex with her would invlolve handcuffs and violence.



I thought the same. But you say that as if its a bad thing.


----------



## wishface (Feb 25, 2008)

so are pepper and adam (wow, just like the biblical couple) out of the show?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought the same. But you say that as if its a bad thing.



No I don't think I could, she's too annoying even for sex.



wishface said:


> so are pepper and adam (wow, just like the biblical couple) out of the show?



I hope not. Adam's the funniest thing in it by a country mile and, for some deep and meaningful reason, I think I'd miss Pepper too.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 25, 2008)

new intro today? Or had I not noticed that Fletcher teacher in it?


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> No I don't think I could, she's too annoying even for sex.



A sisterly threesome with her and Carmella? 

And call this tangential, but Toadie's panic attacks remind my of the first series of the Sopranos; overweight Italian immigrant who is heavily involved with legal proceedings has cognitive difficulties after arguments with another person from the same culture in the same profession (Rosie)...... just me then.


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, and something Neighbours related that I spotted in the paper at the weekend; you'll never guess who's now starring in Spamalot in the West End. Only Alan Dale, aka Jim Robinson. Remember him?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 25, 2008)

stavros said:


> Oh, and something Neighbours related that I spotted in the paper at the weekend; you'll never guess who's now starring in Spamalot in the West End. Only Alan Dale, aka Jim Robinson. Remember him?



Jim Robinson is that bloke who has been in the OC and Ugly Betty and that, isn't he?


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 26, 2008)

Libby's back!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

yeh!!!!!

What are the odds of her not being with darren anymore? (it is darren right?)


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 26, 2008)

stavros said:


> A sisterly threesome with her and Carmella?



Carmella's _so _fucking dreary, imagine how shit she'd be in the sack..



Dillinger4 said:


> yeh!!!!!
> 
> What are the odds of her not being with darren anymore? (it is darren right?)



Yup, Darren Stark init. Harold asked after him, drawing the inevitable look from Libby suggesting the writers will come up with some shit when the time's right to explain his absense.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 26, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> Libby's back!



i love Libby


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Jim Robinson is that bloke who has been in the OC and Ugly Betty and that, isn't he?



Might be, but I couldn't care less about those shows. I think the gold standard on any actor's CV is being on Neighbours.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 26, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> i love Libby



I forgot how cute she was


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 27, 2008)

LIBBY!!!

its like she's never been away


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 27, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING JESUS CHRIST

A child more irritating than that other little fucking chuffhole.


----------



## Looby (Feb 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> OH MY FUCKING JESUS CHRIST
> 
> A child more irritating than that other little fucking chuffhole.



I missed it. Are you talking about Ben?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeh, that fucking little shitehawk



You all thought Mickey was bad. You seen NUFFIN yet.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 27, 2008)

Libby! Libby! Libby!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You all thought Mickey was bad. You seen NUFFIN yet.



It's because he is being played by the twat who plays Mickey's real life brother. 

Blake O'Leary is an Australian actor, who will be playing the role of Ben Kirk in Neighbours from November 2007, after the character returns. He will be replacing Sean Berends who portrayed the character up to the end of 2004. Blake's older brother Fletcher O'Leary is also in Neighbours, playing Mickey Gannon since June 2007. Previously, Blake also played Tyler Smith, a friend of Mickey's in 2007.


----------



## Looby (Feb 27, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> It's because he is being played by the twat who plays Mickey's real life brother.
> 
> Blake O'Leary is an Australian actor, who will be playing the role of Ben Kirk in Neighbours from November 2007, after the character returns. He will be replacing Sean Berends who portrayed the character up to the end of 2004. Blake's older brother Fletcher O'Leary is also in Neighbours, playing Mickey Gannon since June 2007. Previously, Blake also played Tyler Smith, a friend of Mickey's in 2007.




OMFG.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2008)

fucking hell. Can't we complain en masse that Ben is remarkably like Tyler and then he can be recalled in a faulty product stylee?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2008)

Didn't Rachel go and stay with Libby and do newspaper stuff? So, how come she's giving her evils?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2008)

That fucking little cunt. 



And something might have happened between Rachel and Libby that will be revealed in a slightly dramatic storyline that contributes to another larger storyline. Maybe.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 28, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> It's because he is being played by the twat who plays Mickey's real life brother.
> 
> Blake O'Leary is an Australian actor, who will be playing the role of Ben Kirk in Neighbours from November 2007, after the character returns. He will be replacing Sean Berends who portrayed the character up to the end of 2004. Blake's older brother Fletcher O'Leary is also in Neighbours, playing Mickey Gannon since June 2007. Previously, Blake also played Tyler Smith, a friend of Mickey's in 2007.



I wondered why that little boy was so instantly detestable. Satan's spawn is running amok on Ramsay Street, isn't anybody going to do anything about it?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 28, 2008)

i will happily assassinate him if that helps.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 28, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> i will happily assassinate him if that helps.


Yes do, i'm sure everyone will donate towards your air fare.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 28, 2008)

Whilst watching Declan fidgeting around on the screen the other day, I realised he's the new Rick Alessi. And when you think back to the Alessi era, it doesn't seem nearly so bad nowadays.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 28, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Whilst watching Declan fidgeting around on the screen the other day, I realised he's the new Rick Alessi. And when you think back to the Alessi era, it doesn't seem nearly so bad nowadays.



How DARE you tarnish  Rick Alessie  's name with comparrsions to _declan _
ewww.  

edit - rick alessi was the second boy i ever fancied at the age of 5. (after prince) i was rather dissaponted in my taste when i just googled him. 
but haahaha that little crap necklace thing he used to where, and i thought it was cool when he got drugged. 

Is this rick alessi's facebook? http://www.facebook.com/people/Dan_Falzon/520866316

and for gods sake why isnt anyone talking about how hot the vet boy is?!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> How DARE you tarnish  Rick Alessie  's name with comparrsions to _declan _
> ewww.
> 
> edit - rick alessi was the second boy i ever fancied at the age of 5. (after prince) i was rather dissaponted in my taste when i just googled him.
> ...



Are you a girl? I always thought you were a bloke.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 29, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Are you a girl? I always thought you were a bloke.



hhah yes, very much a girl...but i dont usally correct urban assumptions. im not sure why.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been pleased to see Jenae back in her mucky overalls this past few shows. Also Ringo doing his crying face has been appreciated.



This however in no way makes up for the appearance of Ben - it makes complete sense that the kids who plays him is the real life brother of the kid who plays Mickey.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 29, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Whilst watching Declan fidgeting around on the screen the other day, I realised he's the new Rick Alessi. And when you think back to the Alessi era, it doesn't seem nearly so bad nowadays.



I found the whole cinema scene toe-curlingly embarrassing. I can understand why Bridget has never been kissed, given she has an old man face _a la_ Albert Steptoe. Though Dylan has worse teeth than Tutankhamun.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> hhah yes, very much a girl...but i dont usally correct urban assumptions. im not sure why.



That begs the question are you fit?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 29, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I found the whole cinema scene toe-curlingly embarrassing. I can understand why Bridget has never been kissed, given she has an old man face _a la_ Albert Steptoe. Though Dylan has worse teeth than Tutankhamun.





I feel sorry for the actress who plays Bridget 'cos she's inevitably going to get nothing but 'ugly duck' storylines until she dies horribly.


----------



## stavros (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone know if Ben is played by the same lad who played him before Libby and him left originally?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 29, 2008)

stavros said:


> Anyone know if Ben is played by the same lad who played him before Libby and him left originally?



oh....maybe its better that you dont know.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 29, 2008)

stavros said:


> Anyone know if Ben is played by the same lad who played him before Libby and him left originally?





Lost Zoot said:


> oh....maybe its better that you dont know.



Yeah, do NOT read my posts.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2008)

This storyline with Rachael and Ringo is shite and very predictable. And are we really meant to believe Zeke can do butterfly with his arms?


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2008)

Reigniting the thread, is anyone looking forward to a fully-fledged cat fight between Janae and Kirsten?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am hoping kirsten has taken mickey away to murder him to spite ned. I think that would be the best option. She could bury him in a shallow grave outside colack.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2008)

stavros said:


> Reigniting the thread, is anyone looking forward to a fully-fledged cat fight between Janae and Kirsten?



I am now


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 7, 2008)

bloody hell, Neighbours is more depressing than Eastenders at the moment, particularly the Susan storyline which is heartbreaking 

where's Harold and his tuba when you need him?


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 7, 2008)

I think they built a hospital set and they damned well gonna get their money's worth from it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't bothered with Neighbours in ages - since Five started trailing it with a shot of Susan weeping hysterically, in fact. That's not what Neighbours is about! 

So what's going on with her then, and why can't Karl the superdoctor sort it out?


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 7, 2008)

She's got Aids from swapping needles down at Anson's Corner. Nobody saw that coming.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed, to send Neighbours back to its 80s origins, they've given Bridget's new love interest the most horrendous mullett?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2008)

No posts in 5 days, has everyone else been driven away?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am still watching everyday.

I don't have much to express except my fucking rage at libbys bastard fucking cunt bastard child.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> No posts in 5 days, has everyone else been driven away?



I'm growing pretty tired of it all to be honest. It's too dark and too boring and Mickey's fucking brother is in it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think its on a bit of a down cycle at the moment. All the relationships are looking shaky and that.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 12, 2008)

i actully got *really* excited when darren stark returned. this time.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 13, 2008)

Isn't it boring at the moment? They need more scenes with that hilarious Hot Cop, every time he speaks it's like he's talking to a five year old.


----------



## wishface (Mar 13, 2008)

Ned must die.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 13, 2008)

wishface said:


> Ned must die.



taking Mickey with him??


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 13, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> taking Mickey with him??



Maybe Ned's death with Jenae & Kirsten howling away would be enough to send Mickey into chronic depression from which he'd never recover. Now that I'd pay good money to see.


----------



## wishface (Mar 13, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Maybe Ned's death with Jenae & Kirsten howling away would be enough to send Mickey into chronic depression from which he'd never recover. Now that I'd pay good money to see.


Actually what will happen is that Darren and Libby's fight will involve donning giant mecha sex battlesuits the size of godzilla and their resulting battle will destroy Ramsay Street paving the way for an empire of giant ants and their lizardmen masters to take over. MIckey and everyone related to him will be fed to keep them alive while Dr Kennedy and his blind wife, who will at this time have manifested psychic powers through her exposure to spice melange, will form an underground resistance.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 13, 2008)

wishface said:


> Actually what will happen is that Darren and Libby's fight will involve donning giant mecha sex battlesuits the size of godzilla and their resulting battle will destroy Ramsay Street paving the way for an empire of giant ants and their lizardmen masters to take over. MIckey and everyone related to him will be fed to keep them alive while Dr Kennedy and his blind wife, who will at this time have manifested psychic powers through her exposure to spice melange, will form an underground resistance.



I can see that. They'll keep cloning Mickeys in order to sate the ants' insatiable appetite, then before you knows it they'll be a super race of HYPER-ANNOYING little cunts to deal with.


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2008)

Strangely, whilst appreciating her, I never really fancied Libby when she was in it before, but now she's become very fit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2008)

stavros said:


> Strangely, whilst appreciating her, I never really fancied Libby when she was in it before, but now she's become very fit.



My sentiments exactly. Not unlike Steph, she's aged rather well


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2008)

Steph's become less fit for me actually. I still would, but she's a bit further down the fuckability league than she once was.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 14, 2008)

stavros said:


> Steph's become less fit for me actually. I still would, but she's a bit further down the fuckability league than she once was.


Higher or Lower than Libby?


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 14, 2008)

It's shameful how shallow and sexist this thread has become. 

Anyway; Libby's mine, always has been always will be so fuck off. 

So, did anyone see today's episode? The ending was funny as fuck...


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2008)

Today was hilarious. I almost watched it twice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2008)

A long-awaited return to form for neighbours today, it's all gone a bit hollyoaks with that paedo teacher storyline as well


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Higher or Lower than Libby?



That could be read in so many ways. 
Now, Libby is definitely above Steph. Top three are Libby, Carmella and Rosie, although I'm not sure of what order. It may depend on my cravings at a particular time. Bloody hell, I'm really starting to sound like the lowest form of the male form here.

Anyway, I thought today's episode, with its three parties/club nights, was really crap, until that superb bombshell right at the end. Can't wait until Monday.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2008)

Without meaning to lower the tone but succeeding regardless, I'd pick Rosie, Janae and Elle as my top three. Carmella has a weird face but if I'd had a couple of drinks I probably wouldn't say no


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2008)

Carmella doesn't smile nearly enough, and is too skinny, but she is still very good looking.

In the name of equality, who is Ramsey Street's man of choice currently? Adam? Marco? Fraser? Harold?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2008)

stavros said:


> Carmella doesn't smile nearly enough, and is too skinny, but she is still very good looking.
> 
> In the name of equality, who is Ramsey Street's man of choice currently? Adam? Marco? Fraser? Harold?



How could it be anyone but Harold? He's Australia's Daniel Craig


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 14, 2008)

pah. Harold? 

There is more sex in Harold Bishops chin than the rest of the cast put together.

I think it should get its own place in the credits. 

I LOVED todays episode. L O V E D it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2008)

What happened in yesterdays episode??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 15, 2008)

Zeke went to a rave and Rachel went to a gig with her supply teacher and totally pashed him.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zeke went to a rave and Rachel went to a gig with her supply teacher and totally pashed him.


Cool i've just stuck the omnibus on record so i can watch that episode.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2008)

Yuck, Darren.
Couldn't they have brought Drew back instead? 

He might not be _totally_ dead...


----------



## wishface (Mar 15, 2008)

Does everyone now hail from oakey?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2008)

Of course!

So... he's the new supply teacher but neither of them know she's in school and in his class... right?

I can't believe I'm having trouble following Neighbours.

*edit* Ah. I see. Wait until the episode finishes then you don't have to ask stupid questions. Got it.
Poor Mr Henderson.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 15, 2008)

stavros said:


> In the name of equality, who is Ramsey Street's man of choice currently? Adam? Marco? Fraser? Harold?



I'd have thought Oliver would be a good choice, seems he's popular on the Street?

Did anyone see Rosie in her camisole the other week trying to spice up things with Frazer? Bingo


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2008)

Ned is the only one I find remotely attractive.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Harold Bishops chin



Why, pray tell, are you using the singular? 

As for finding Ned attractive, isn't it offset several times over by his personality and the fact that he could spawn another Mickey?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2008)

Nope!
I er, actually quite like his personality.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 15, 2008)

It'd be a toss up between Rosie (who has been looking _really_ hot recently - she done something with her hair or something) and Jenae (pretty face and a tidy body) for me. Carmella is attractive (great teeth too) but she ain't sexy like her older sister is. Elle has been catching my eye as well recently, whereas she never did anything for me before in the past (again she's pretty but not necessarily sexy).

Can't believe anyone thinks Steph is hot - she's got a fucked up podgy face. Libby is okay but her best days are behind her.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in agreement there. Carmella is immediately pretty, but Rosie has more sexiness. Glad to see nobody's going down the jailbait route and nominating Rachel or Bridget (as they did with Janae a couple of years ago).


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2008)

stavros said:


> I'm in agreement there. Carmella is immediately pretty, but Rosie has more sexiness. Glad to see nobody's going down the jailbait route and nominating Rachel or Bridget (as they did with Janae a couple of years ago).



Where is CyberRose these days?


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Mar 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Nope!
> I er, actually quite like his personality.



What personality?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> What personality?


The personality he had when he was a traffic warden was pretty funny.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2008)

He's niiiiice.

Of course, the one I really fancy is Paul.
Who is not nice.
Or at least won't be, once he gets his evil mojo back.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2008)

Bit surprised no-one's gone for Karl yet, and signed up for a Dr's examination. 

It seems a bit that the obvious male totty they cast are usually totally shit actors/characters. I'm thinking of Ned, Boyd, Stu, and worst of all Joel. How bad was he?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2008)

KK is mine.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2008)

Over the years they've had LOOADS of gorgeous boys. They just don't seem to have many now. 

I'm afraid this calls for a bout of posting old pictures of people who now look a right state but were hot at the time...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2008)

Would it be too obvious to post up (for about the 900th time) the YouTube clip of Sky and Lana?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2008)

Nah, go ahead. 
I've gone over the top with pictures. Join the bloody club.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2008)

Given that one of them's still in it, it might be better to post the clip of Rosie and Pepper kissing if it's up on YouTube.

Interestingly, the conventionally fit characters of either sex don't seem to stay in it all that long. Is there a fitness-arrogance correlation?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2008)

corrr.

Whoever was saying about Rosie being more sexy recently is SO right. She has been on the sexy juice. PHWOAR.


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2008)

On the subject of Libby, she's definitely better looking with darker hair. Similar to Sky, who looked much better before she went blonde.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed ^^


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Agreed ^^



On Libby, Sky, or both?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2008)

stavros said:


> Is there a fitness-arrogance correlation?



There certainly is in real life...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sky. I am not massively fond of libby. She has a bit of a weird face going on there.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Sky. I am not massively fond of libby. She has a bit of a weird face going on there.



I think I would need to test that assertion up close, ideally in the calm lighting under bedsheets. 

Ned, Kirsten, Steve and Miranda have all fucked off to Okee (sp?) to stay with Stu. Does that mean we're going to have some location shots with old cast members?

Finally, given the influence of Drew and Dee in current storylines, what's the betting they're fucking in the afterlife?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 19, 2008)

the Rachel/Angus (Mr Henderson to you ) story is pretty funny. I was hoping Rachel would start sucking her fingers or eat a banana in a very rude way, just to get him hot under the collar


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't get how Ned, he who inhabits a charisma vacuum, has two women fighting over him. Given the choice I'd go for Janae. Anyone disagree?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would do them both.


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2008)

wishface said:


> Actually what will happen is that Darren and Libby's fight will involve donning giant mecha sex battlesuits the size of godzilla and their resulting battle will destroy Ramsay Street paving the way for an empire of giant ants and their lizardmen masters to take over. MIckey and everyone related to him will be fed to keep them alive while Dr Kennedy and his blind wife, who will at this time have manifested psychic powers through her exposure to spice melange, will form an underground resistance.



Shouldn't there be a spoiler tag on that.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 19, 2008)

stavros said:


> I don't get how Ned, he who inhabits a charisma vacuum, has two women fighting over him. Given the choice I'd go for Janae. Anyone disagree?


Nope, also that other woman gave birth to Satan incarnate.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not expecting the adbreak every single time, but I'm liking neighbours on five. I've been so nocturnal tha I've caught the 7pm showing lots recently.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 20, 2008)

Those naughty schoolgirls Jess and Taylor are like, totally leading Zeke astray. Clubbing on a weeknight? I liked it when Libby asked Zeke if he'd taken anything. "Yeah.. my keys, my phone?"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Those naughty schoolgirls Jess and Taylor are like, totally leading Zeke astray. Clubbing on a weeknight? I liked it when Libby asked Zeke if he'd taken anything. "Yeah.. my keys, my phone?"



I am enjoying this storyline as well


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope Zeke has a life-changing experience at the Eclipse rave they've been on about, then starts knocking out pills to all his school chums.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 20, 2008)

What the fuck is a 'dance party'


----------



## zoooo (Mar 20, 2008)

A "rave". hee.

Like what they had in the 80s. Apparently.

Don't you just love Neighbours?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I hope Zeke has a life-changing experience at the Eclipse rave they've been on about, then starts knocking out pills to all his school chums.



I want to see him off his fucking trolley, gurning to fuck, trying to shag that other girl in a dead sleazy way, maybe against a wall or in some scummy toilets, except he cant get it up and he gets a bit angry about it because he has had some beak as well.

Sort of a bit like that smack my bitch up video that the prodigy did, or something.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

Dillinger4! What's got into you? 

*fans self*


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2008)

Woah, 5 days was a very long break, but I'm glad to have it back, even if the cliffhanger was shite. One thought I had today was whether the Parker's were paying Janae or Janelle any rent, because there's been no mention of either being a landlady.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am enjoying neighbours at the moment. Except for that fucking bell end child.


----------



## Looby (Mar 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am enjoying neighbours at the moment. Except for that fucking bell end child.



Which one?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 27, 2008)

Home & Away is more exciting at the moment. 
Drazic stabbed Sally!
Sally died and saw Tom!
Then she came back to life again!
etc.


----------



## Looby (Mar 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Home & Away is more exciting at the moment.
> Drazic stabbed Sally!
> Sally died and saw Tom!
> Then she came back to life again!
> etc.



Fuck it's Drazic. I totally didn't realise.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to LOVE him.

Now he has a funny eye.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 27, 2008)

stavros said:


> Woah, 5 days was a very long break, but I'm glad to have it back, even if the cliffhanger was shite. One thought I had today was whether the Parker's were paying Janae or Janelle any rent, because there's been no mention of either being a landlady.


Thats a good point.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 28, 2008)

Ned: "I'm earning good money". Has he even got a job? Surely you can't earn a living just from being the wettest dreariest prick in Ramsay Street?

Neighbours is really boring at the moment, so many of the characters are just dreary, self-obsessed idiots. The only storyline I'm feeling at the moment is the schoolkids getting into rave.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ thats the one I am enjoying as well.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 28, 2008)

If it's true that Drazic (from Heartbreak High.. oh the memories, I used to have a major thing for Anita or Lara Cox I think her name was) is in H&A then I may have to swtich alleigance... until I realise it's equally shite and to quote an old Neighbours alumni, it's probably better the devil you know.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2008)

He is! He's a potential murderer, so you'd better watch quick, you know what they do with baddies on soaps.

Heartbreak High was the bestest.
Maybe they should start showing that on five.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 28, 2008)

Take your Home & Away filth elsewhere.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry 

Erm.... that Ned, eh?


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 28, 2008)

Ned is a vacuum. He sucks the life out of everything around him. And he's Mickey's dad. He needs to be set on fire.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2008)

Ha!
I really am the only person in the world who likes Ned, aren't I?

Could we just set the two kids on fire instead?


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2008)

Ben's not that bad is he? Maybe Mickey's made worse by his attachment to Ned, whereas Ben has the ever-more-fuckable Libby as a parent. She just keeps getting better and better looking.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Mar 29, 2008)

I disagree, I strangely don't find Mickey annoying, but I want to kill Ben. He's far more whiney than Mickey, and also uglier. I can't tolerate him much longer


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 29, 2008)

Have they replaced Ben with a less ugly and annoying child or was that a dream?


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> I disagree, I strangely don't find Mickey annoying, but I want to kill Ben. He's far more whiney than Mickey, and also uglier. I can't tolerate him much longer



You will concede though that Libby is very shaggable, yes?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 30, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ha!
> I really am the only person in the world who likes Ned, aren't I?
> 
> Could we just set the two kids on fire instead?


I don't mind Ned so much.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 30, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I don't mind Ned so much.



ffs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2008)

Fucking hell that kid playing Ben is awful. I'd rather they cloned Mickey a dozen times than let that whiny, squinty little fucker on my TV screen


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 30, 2008)

That fucking little bell end.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2008)

stavros said:


> Woah, 5 days was a very long break, but I'm glad to have it back, even if the cliffhanger was shite. One thought I had today was whether the Parker's were paying Janae or Janelle any rent, because there's been no mention of either being a landlady.



And another thing, didn't the parkers have their own house? That got flooded or something? They must have a pretty crappy insurance firm if they're still sorting the carpets out.

Either that or the producers of neighbours are so cheap that every house has to have at least nine people living in it.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 30, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fucking hell that kid playing Ben is awful. I'd rather they cloned Mickey a dozen times than let that whiny, squinty little fucker on my TV screen



I cant believe theres someone more irtating than mickey on there! 
I dont think neighbours can be saved. 
Ned leaves, thankgodthankgod! As dose janea so Im hopeing mickey will fuck off too. But Susans going to have to die. How long can they drag out the MS and the writers havent got the patience to deal with long term illness or dissability.

Hahhah briget going to a rave in with her crutches.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Neighbours is alright at the moment, apart from them bell ends.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Neighbours is alright at the moment, apart from them bell ends.



Bell Ends?
Rachel and Zeke
Steph
Elle
That women pauls going out with
Her son
Ringo
Pepper
Brit cop
Rosie 
Fraser
Camentite's
Ned
Mickey
Ben
Parkers
Janea - She lost her tough bogan coolness along time ago


Not a Bell End:?

Paul
Toady
Kenndey's
Riley
Daren


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2008)

^ 

Fail, mostly. 

for EG - Brit Cop is fucking HILARIOUS.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> ^
> 
> Fail, mostly.
> 
> for EG - Brit Cop is fucking HILARIOUS.




nooo. he's pretty but should be kept on mute.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2008)

What are you watching neighbours for? That man is comedy gold.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2008)

Darren's a bellend surely.

I like anyone they bring back from days of yore, but that novelty soon wears off.

How does Ned leave please? (In spoiler writing, if anyone's bothered?)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 31, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Darren's a bellend surely.
> 
> I like anyone they bring back from days of yore, but that novelty soon wears off.
> 
> How does Ned leave please? (In spoiler writing, if anyone's bothered?)


He hasn't yet.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank the lord.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2008)

That was


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> That was



Top notch entertainment! Who do you hope dies?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 31, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> Top notch entertainment! Who do you hope dies?



declan. please.


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> And another thing, didn't the parkers have their own house? That got flooded or something? They must have a pretty crappy insurance firm if they're still sorting the carpets out.



I like how their house gets flooded in the middle of Australia's mega-drought. 

As for hoped-for deaths, I think I'd rather Ringo was popped off before Declan. Plus, how long do you think it'll be before the new party animal Zeke gets an ASBO (or AUSBO or whatever they have out there, they're a nation of criminals after all  ).


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope that smug journo-brother-of-crutches-girl dies horribly.


----------



## wishface (Apr 1, 2008)

Digitalspy says it's...


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that was the start and end of series in Australia. They usually do something "spectacular" for that, like the Lassitters fire and the plane crash. I reckon they might've blown most of their annual budget this week though.

Also, are we supposed to think that Rachel shagged that teacher bloke? That's certainly what was implied.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 1, 2008)

Why didnt declan die? didnt a lighting rig fall on him


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lolzers!


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 2, 2008)

we havnt had a good culling on neighbours for ages, but i will save my wrath for later due to the 7 o clock showing


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2008)

Today was a really shit episode. I hate it when they devote it all to essentially one topic. Libby and Karl apart, I can't say I really care about any of the victims.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

does anyone else think neighbours has gotten a lot better since they moved to channel 5?  granted ive not seen it for the past week or so but its definately improved.  the last couple of weeks it was on bbc1 were fucking dire!


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2008)

Could Kirsten look any more smackable? It's a wonder the good old Timmins spirit hasn't overcome Janae yet.

I am glad Libby's alright though. I was worried because they barely featured her immediately after the collapse.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 4, 2008)

stavros said:


> Could Kirsten look any more smackable?



Yes. She could look like this:


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 4, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Yes. She could look like this:



The little bastard has run away _again_. Hopefully he's hiding out at the wreckage of the dance party warehouse where's there's a chance he could get crushed under falling masonry....


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2008)

Hopefully the miserable idiot 'it's all my fault and no-ones loves me' will top himself or something.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2008)

Have they ever had a kid under 10 who wasn't very annoying? They've had some great teenagers in Toadie, Sky, Bree, etc, but they can't seem to master the younger children.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 4, 2008)

stavros said:


> Have they ever had a kid under 10 who wasn't very annoying? They've had some great teenagers in Toadie, Sky, Bree, etc, but they can't seem to master the younger children.


Lolly, she never said a word.


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 7, 2008)

I know it's a few days old now but, that whole clubbing disaster really unsettled me. I mean, first off it takes them three entire episodes to get through it, and in the end the only character that dies is Jess who was the coolest new addition to the cast in years. Maybe it's cos I'm ill at the moment, but when she said "are you still holding my hand, cos I can't feel it?" or whatever, I got mildly choked! RIP Jessica Wallace, you shall be missed.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2008)

Fucking typical, they leave us all weekend imagine all kinds of horrible deaths for Mickey, and then he turns up within 5 minutes.


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 8, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fucking typical, they leave us all weekend imagine all kinds of horrible deaths for Mickey, and then he turns up within 5 minutes.



Shouting "La la la la la la la"...

* Click * BOOM *


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2008)

Are we into triple figures yet for dead people who've been comemorated around Lassiter's Lake?

Also, I noticed another word from our wonderful language that the Aussies can't pronounce correctly. What the fuck is an "oktion"?


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2008)

Surprised it's taken this long for Riley to tell Elle that he wants to bone her. He's been telegraphing it from when he first started.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 10, 2008)

I enjoyed Riley getting shot down


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I enjoyed Riley getting shot down



I nearly got my hopes up that the old horse-bothering farmer reappeared and blasted Riley's back off with a shotgun. Alas no.


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2008)

If only Karl had been there yesterday to deliver Carmella's baby and everything would've been fine. For he is SUPER DOC.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2008)

stavros said:


> If only Karl had been there yesterday to deliver Carmella's baby and everything would've been fine. For he is SUPER DOC.



If only someone had been there with a flamethrower to exterminate lipwobble whingebaby at the earliest opportunity


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> If only someone had been there with a flamethrower to exterminate lipwobble whingebaby at the earliest opportunity



Yeah, she doesn't really do "happy" does she? Or even "mildly satisfied".


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention it the other day, but with Elle aspiring to be "the new Rupert Murdoch" could we be seeing the old evil Paul come out in his daughter?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I know it's a few days old now but, that whole clubbing disaster really unsettled me. I mean, first off it takes them three entire episodes to get through it,.


I was on leave at home and found myself watching this for the first time in years.

They certainly milked it, it was more like a slow avalanche than a tin shed collapsing ... and having the rescue crews totally fail to use any kind of lighting equipment made the filming very economical.

Very entertaining though - a bit like the South American soap my colleague and I used to follow without knowing a word of Spanish.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 13, 2008)

stavros said:


> Yeah, she doesn't really do "happy" does she? Or even "mildly satisfied".



Her personality was actully great when she was on the drugs she shuld have kept it up


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> Her personality was actully great when she was on the drugs she shuld have kept it up



word!


----------



## stavros (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought Libby would tell Darren to fuck off because he ain't in the opening sequence with them.

What are we thinking of this Angus-Rachel storyline? It's quite a risque topic for Neighbours really.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Apr 18, 2008)

stavros said:


> I thought Libby would tell Darren to fuck off because he ain't in the opening sequence with them.



yeah, and you know Marco ain't going anywhere despite his 'flight reservations' because he's in the titles too.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2008)

Fucking bastards. Why did they have to put such a good cliffhanger on a Friday?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 18, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fucking bastards. Why did they have to put such a good cliffhanger on a Friday?


What happened?


----------



## rollinder (Apr 19, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> yeah, and you know Marco ain't going anywhere despite his 'flight reservations' because he's in the titles too.


 
haven't seen Neighbours since before the ch5 move (can't get Five) but the titles sometimes lie - remember when the older v. hot (turned up in Smash hits apprently naked apart from some flowers as staring in Hair) Allessi brother didn't appear in the titles until after he'd alredy left the programme (I spent ages waiting for him to come back)


----------



## zoooo (Apr 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


>



Do you mean him?


----------



## rollinder (Apr 19, 2008)

no - his older brother iirc


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2008)

Marco?






Only pic I could find but he doesn't look too hot there.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Apr 19, 2008)

rollinder said:


> haven't seen Neighbours since before the ch5 move (can't get Five) but the titles sometimes lie



they don't now they're on Ch5, okay..


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> What happened?



Steve stormed into the school to confront Angus with regards his supposed fling with Bridget. He's yelling at him in the school hallway with everyone watching, when Declan shouts out that they've got the wrong girl, and it's really Rachel.


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 22, 2008)

Monday's episode was great and today's wasn't bad. That Angus is a well-dodgy paedo... how could he go for Rachel when you've got the storming LIBBY on the scene??? Even when they try to make Rachel look older she still looks like a sulky 12 year old....


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2008)

I reckon Rachel the actress is a bit younger than other actresses/actors they've had playing implied jailbait before. Boyd and Sky for example were blatently about 21 when they were still in uniform.

Agreed on your point about Libby though. Looking forward to her working at the school and dropping the chalk.    Anyway, it's pretty clear she'll be fucking Fitzy before long.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Kaitlin Stasey is 17 in RL

She has a myspace page.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Kaitlin Stasey is 17 in RL
> 
> She has a myspace page.



Oh dear, it's like Janae all over again.  Where is CyberRose these days?


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Kaitlin Stasey is 17 in RL



I demand a recount.


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you think Angus let Rachel toss his caber? 

I reckon, given Rachel's current hatred of Karl and Susan, we might get a reappearence of Katya.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2008)

Fuckwits at Channel 5 have moved the repeat on Five Life (now called Fiver) back to 7.30, which fucks up the nice little routine I had going on getting in from work. And what gets the 7 o'clock slot now? Home And A-fucking-way.


----------



## mhwfc (Apr 28, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fuckwits at Channel 5 have moved the repeat on Five Life (now called Fiver) back to 7.30, which fucks up the nice little routine I had going on getting in from work. And what gets the 7 o'clock slot now? Home And A-fucking-way.



It's back at 7pm tomorrow night, not sure why The World's most Stupidly Named TV station moved it today unless they knew it'd clash with BBC2 showing a Ronnie O'Sullivan 147, in which case I salute their visionary genius


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 29, 2008)

Shit Jenae leaving - I'll miss her huge anime eyes, tidy body and lovely pair of puppies. 

You can tell when a hot female is exiting Ramsey Street - they start blatantly showing off more of their cleavage. They did the same with Sky - must be written into the contract or something.


----------



## Vash (Apr 29, 2008)

It should be back on BBC 1.


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Shit Jenae leaving - I'll miss her huge anime eyes, tidy body and lovely pair of puppies.
> 
> You can tell when a hot female is exiting Ramsey Street - they start blatantly showing off more of their cleavage. They did the same with Sky - must be written into the contact or something.



I'd noticed that Janae had been displaying herself a bit more too. She's still too jailbaity for me but as a character she was pretty good. I'd rather they'd have brought back Janelle and Steiger though.

Fuck knows what they were doing with yesterday's schedualling. I tuned in at 7 today just to make sure and I'm glad I did. Was it just a one-off double of H&A or something?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 30, 2008)

Janae's tearful scenes at the airport with Mickey were spoilt for me by the omission of a final scene where she suddenly stands up and says "hang on a minute, what am I saying? I don't love you at all, you annoying little shit, in fact I can't wait to get on that plane and wipe the memory of your snotnosed existence from my life. Now fuck off home with your wet-end goatee boy dad, and stop dribbling on about kings and princes."


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 30, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Janae's tearful scenes at the airport with Mickey were spoilt for me by the omission of a final scene where she suddenly stands up and says "hang on a minute, what am I saying? I don't love you at all, you annoying little shit, in fact I can't wait to get on that plane and wipe the memory of your snotnosed existence from my life. Now fuck off home with your wet-end goatee boy dad, and stop dribbling on about kings and princes."


You win the thread~!


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2008)

He's been much maligned on this thread and previous Neighbours ones, but I think Zeke is starting to develop into an OK character.

Can someone remind me who the lucky student was who Libby had the fling with when she was a teacher? My only guess is Tad.

Also, how come Harold and Lou never get any proper storylines anymore? They just seem to be bystanders in most goings on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 1, 2008)

I agree about Zeke.

Even if he did get cake AND ice cream off Harold.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 1, 2008)

Gutted about Jenae leaving - the last Neighbours character I thought was similarly hot was Anne Wilkinsons aka Brooke Stachwell (she got together with Billy Kennedy - I was about 16 at the the time!) - I'm not sure I'll be able to watch it again. If I were the sap that is Ned, I'd have cut my right bollock off rather than lose her (especially over Mickey!)


----------



## Jambooboo (May 1, 2008)

stavros said:


> Can someone remind me who the lucky student was who Libby had the fling with when she was a teacher? My only guess is Tad.



Wrong. 

It was before Tad's arrival I _think_. It wasn't that long since Tad's appearance in the great scheme of things.

It was Taj, who was this dude...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 1, 2008)

Half right, it was Taj  but it was _after_ Tad had left.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 1, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Half right, it was Taj  but it was _after_ Tad had left.




Really? I can remember Tad's first show (some kid arrested for mooning at a game I think who in the same episode transpired as Toadie's brother). All I can remember of Taj is that he lived in the House of Trouser, was obviously older than his character was and was rather buff.

Ooops I am wrong you're right - I was confusing Tad with Stingray. I'd had a bottle of wine last night - don't know what today's excuse is..


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2008)

Oh to be in Shep with Libby (and to a lesser extent Steph) dancing on the bar.

Also, I think Pouch should've stayed and they should have released Mickey out into the outback.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2008)

Who calls their Kangaroo pouch anyway?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Who calls their Kangaroo pouch anyway?



People with no imagination.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (May 3, 2008)

stavros said:


> Oh to be in Shep with Libby (and to a lesser extent Steph) dancing on the bar.



and a bar with a free jukebox which Steph knew the correct track number without even looking


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2008)

What the fuck are Carmella and Marco going to do in that huge house? It's way too big for them, having housed countless Martins, Scullys, Timmins and Parkers at any one time.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 5, 2008)

I keep missing Neighbours. Didn't catch it today on Five thinking I'd watch the repeat on Five Life (or whatever it's called) and _Maid In Manhattan_ was on.



Then again there is little reason to watch it now Jenae has left - Libby is past it (if she ever had it in the first place), Steph has a podgy face and zero sex appeal, Carmella sets feminism back a couple of centuries... I think there's just Rosie left who's hot now.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 5, 2008)

I think Libby looks better with age actually. There's a slightly ravaged, edge-of-decay sadness to her beauty that makes it all the more cherishable.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I keep missing Neighbours. Didn't catch it today on Five thinking I'd watch the repeat on Five Life (or whatever it's called) and _Maid In Manhattan_ was on.


Innit.  I was so happy it was on considering it's a bank holiday. 


What did I miss? I'm still a bit scarred from Libby and Steph going all Coyote Ugly...


----------



## Artie Fufkin (May 6, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I think Libby looks better with age actually. There's a slightly ravaged, edge-of-decay sadness to her beauty that makes it all the more cherishable.



word


----------



## Random One (May 6, 2008)

stavros said:


> What the fuck are Carmella and Marco going to do in that huge house? It's way too big for them, having housed countless Martins, Scullys, Timmins and Parkers at any one time.



init....and does anyone else find Carmella and Marco's 'new love' sickening


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2008)

Something will go tits up for them. It always does with these things. No couple gets together and stays together or doesn't die.

May is OTM with Libby.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 7, 2008)

stavros said:


> Something will go tits up for them. It always does with these things. No couple gets together and stays together or doesn't die.



I was about to post a responce to prove you wrong but i really can't think of one.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I was about to post a responce to prove you wrong but i really can't think of one.



Yeah, of the current cast I can only think of Libby and Toady who's parents have been regular characters and are still together, although Karl and Susan are on their third wedding, and both couples were together when they started on the show.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 14, 2008)

Ooh look what i found on page 3.


----------



## wtfftw (May 15, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Ooh look what i found on page 3.





I'm hoping Dee will resurface for the wedding.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I'm hoping Dee will resurface for the wedding.



I thought she might emerge Ursula Andress-style from the sea today. She blatently didn't drown, because those enormous bouyancy aides she had strapped to her chest would've kept her afloat.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 18, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I'm hoping Dee will resurface for the wedding.


I'd tune back in for that.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2008)

I thought Libby's united front was most impressive today.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 19, 2008)

I enjoyed todays episode. It started with a dream/nightmare sequence, and I also enjoyed the slight return of evil paul.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I also enjoyed the slight return of evil paul.



Yes, this undoubtedly to be welcomed. Bit disappointed we're not seeing any of the Rebecchi clan or Joe Scully for the wedding.


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2008)

haven't been watching it much but how did the girl how was paralysed done the left side get cured?


----------



## rapattaque (May 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I enjoyed todays episode. It started with a dream/nightmare sequence, and I also enjoyed the slight return of evil paul.



Do you remember Bouncer's dream? Best episode ever.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone else find it spooky the way Susan is morphing into Helen Daniels?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

Vash said:


> haven't been watching it much but how did the girl how was paralysed done the left side get cured?



She just tried _real_ hard


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 20, 2008)

Whilst searching for Bouncer's dream i came across this rather bizarre dream of Harold Bishop's: Earl of Doon.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Do you remember Bouncer's dream? Best episode ever.



It was good, but my favourite ever was Karl and Susan's thrid wedding in London, featuring Izzy and the baby (and Parky, Neil Morrisey and Julian Clary). 

After what I said yesterday, it was most welcome to have Angie and Big Kev back.


----------



## Vash (May 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She just tried _real_ hard



Wish I lived in the neighbours universe.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 20, 2008)

Sorry if someones already said this but PAULS GOT HIS SUIT ON.


----------



## wishface (May 20, 2008)

I noticed.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 20, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Does anyone else find it spooky the way Susan is morphing into Helen Daniels?


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 20, 2008)

wishface said:


> I noticed.



i didnt...for about week...and then got really excited 

he's obviously not going to cheat on rebbeca though, sadly. Kirstin minges.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

stavros said:


> It was good, but my favourite ever was Karl and Susan's thrid wedding in London, featuring Izzy and the baby (and Parky, Neil Morrisey and Julian Clary).
> 
> After what I said yesterday, it was most welcome to have Angie and Big Kev back.





I liked Karl and Susan's third wedding as well. I liked all of the episodes in London.

Big Kev is a legend!!!!

Stavros, you have the best taste ever.

here are some thumbs up, just for you.


----------



## wishface (May 21, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> i didnt...for about week...and then got really excited
> 
> he's obviously not going to cheat on rebbeca though, sadly. Kirstin minges.


actually i would prefer paul to remain a decent person. we've had years of him being evil and it's the same dreary old same old: he screws people, they get indignant and his women gnash their teeth. it got boring. 

a few flashes of his old nastiness here and there is fine.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2008)

Maybe he will go right to the edge and then realize he is being evil and become even more good.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2008)

Haha, I loved Karl having to motion to Zeke to stop filming the abortive wedding


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Maybe he will go right to the edge and then realize he is being evil and become even more good.



he could be ramsy streets danny wallace


----------



## wishface (May 21, 2008)

What the hell happened? I turned over and there was much gnashing of teeth.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2008)

Just more tedious toing and froing from the world's least charismatic couple


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Stavros, you have the best taste ever.
> 
> here are some thumbs up, just for you.



Aw, thanks, that's spiggin' awesome. 

I think the London wedding was the only episode, in over 15 years of watching the show, where I've seen it at lunchtime and then watched it again at 5.35 because it was so good.

In terms of Paul's changing, I think part of him thinks he's schizophrenic, but the other part isn't so sure.


----------



## Iguana (May 21, 2008)

stavros said:


> I think the London wedding was the only episode, in over 15 years of watching the show, where I've seen it at lunchtime and then watched it again at 5.35 because it was so good.



I did that with the episode where Anne left Ramsey St to be with Billy.

I must have had my period or something.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 22, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I did that with the episode where Anne left Ramsey St to be with Billy.
> 
> I must have had my period or something.


I miss Anne, she was the hottest Neighbour ever.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I miss Anne, she was the hottest Neighbour ever.



I was never a huge fan of Anne, but I was a lot younger when she was around. Fittest Neighbour ever? I can't personally compare eras, but Beth, Sky and nowadays Libby stand out from memory.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 23, 2008)

stavros said:


> I was never a huge fan of Anne, but I was a lot younger when she was around. Fittest Neighbour ever? I can't personally compare eras, but Beth, Sky and nowadays Libby stand out from memory.


Could be because when she was on when i was about 13 and suddenly found girls very attractive. But even now i can't help but think she is.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (May 23, 2008)

stavros said:


> I was never a huge fan of Anne, but I was a lot younger when she was around. Fittest Neighbour ever? I can't personally compare eras, but Beth, Sky and nowadays Libby stand out from memory.



Bronwyn was pretty fit if you remember her? her sister Sharon wasn't.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> Bronwyn was pretty fit if you remember her? her sister Sharon wasn't.



Before my time I think. As I said, I can only really compare concurrent cast members, and currently Libby is streets ahead of the field for me.

To prevent this descending into a pseudo-sexist load of shite, who is the hottest male cast member ever (apart from Harold obviously)?


----------



## wishface (May 23, 2008)

Doug Willis.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 24, 2008)

stavros said:


> I was never a huge fan of Anne, but I was a lot younger when she was around. Fittest Neighbour ever? I can't personally compare eras, but Beth, Sky and nowadays Libby stand out from memory.



I think the first Neighbours characters that got my attention were the Alessi sisters - I remember one being hotter than the other. Since then there has been Sarah Beaumont, Annalise and Joanna Hartman, Flic Scully, Dee Bliss, Lauren Carpenter, Anne Wilkinson, Liljana Bishop, Janae Timmins...

Not sure whether I prefered the sexbombs (ie Joanna Hartman and Sarah Beaumont) or the cute uns (ie. Anne Wilkinson and Janae Timmins).





stavros said:


> To prevent this descending into a pseudo-sexist load of shite, who is the hottest male cast member ever (apart from Harold obviously)?



Darcy Tyler were good.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2008)

The old Paul seems to be coming back, desperate to get his leg (singular) over with anyone.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 28, 2008)

Harold Bishops chin.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Harold Bishops chin.



You need to state which one.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone understand Aussie Rules football?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2008)

No.

The pitch is oval, iirc.

So, are Harold and Lou officially a gay couple now?


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2008)

Is Fitzy mental? Concussed or not, I would have been fucking Libby on my hospital bed if she'd offered like that.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it the end of an era in Ramsey Street, re. Harold and Lou?


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

stavros said:


> Is it the end of an era in Ramsey Street, re. Harold and Lou?



I don't think Lou will go. Harold doesn't seem to want him to does he?


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2008)

I've got the day off work today so I'm going to be making my debut at watching lunchtime Neighbours on C5. This seems like such a landmark moment in my life.


----------



## wishface (Jun 10, 2008)

For someone with such a plain face, Mia is rather sexulicious.


----------



## mhwfc (Jun 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> For someone with such a plain face, Mia is rather sexulicious.



There's something about her that just exudes filth


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 12, 2008)

Have those fucking kids left so i can watch again?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> There's something about her that just exudes filth



Its funny just how many of them have that kind of air about them.

Maybe its because all the filth is repressed whilst they try and keep it wholesome.


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> For someone with such a plain face, Mia is rather sexulicious.



Nah, sorry, it's Libby who urges me to mount my TV.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jun 13, 2008)

stavros said:


> Nah, sorry, it's Libby who urges me to mount my TV.



I saw this comment yesterday and after getting the giggles during Neighbours last night thinking about it, I thought I must respond.


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> I saw this comment yesterday and after getting the giggles during Neighbours last night thinking about it, I thought I must respond.



And do you agree?

There was an trailer on before the 7pm repeat on Fiver which said Wednesday is Harold's last episode. Truly the end of an era....


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jun 14, 2008)

stavros said:


> And do you agree?



oh, yes.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2008)

God, Oliver really is a twat isn't he?

Also, it's looking like being a really sad week. Harold's certainly leaving and now Toadie's threatening to too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

He is fucking AWFUL.

I have not been watching for a while, because of the football. Its all changing and stuff.

If Harold leaves, and then Toady leaves, there will only be Susan Karl and Lou left.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> If Harold leaves, and then Toady leaves, there will only be Susan Karl and Lou left.



OTM, although we need to Libby too for reasons outlined upthread.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be glad to see Toady go, the sweaty humourless fuck


----------



## pigtails (Jun 17, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'd be glad to see Toady go, the sweaty humourless fuck



NNOOOOOO!!
I love toady even though he is a sweaty humourless fuck......... maybe even because he's a sweaty humourless fuck!


----------



## wishface (Jun 17, 2008)

stavros said:


> God, Oliver really is a twat isn't he?
> 
> Also, it's looking like being a really sad week. Harold's certainly leaving and now Toadie's threatening to too.


tbf Toadie really has become a bit of a cock. 

But yes Oliver takes the prize for turning into a giant muppet the most. 

Harold leaves, and yet the Parkers are still there. 

Where's the justice?


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 17, 2008)

They should bring back Nell Mangle to redress the balance a bit. From the dead, if necessary - fuck it, they did it with Harrild.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2008)

I've said before on parent threads of this; to get the best out of Toadie, he needs a male side-kick. Billy was the first, Lance the best, and Connor the most recent. Him being a workaholic who routinely gets fucked over by women isn't as good. Plus we need all the Rebecchis back for the full effect.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd like to see an episode of Neighbours that featured Toady watching House on satellite tv with a strange, bitter grimace on his face


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought there was potential for the new blonde (soon to be ex of that bloke - Fitzy? - who is also in McLeods' Daughters) to get with Toadie. Ah well.

Edit: and honestly, if you were proving yourself trustworthy would you really include Declan in any plan?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

Id include him if it meant he could die horribly. He is meant to be all bad ass but he is a total wet blanket, tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 19, 2008)

I fancy Rosie SO much.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 19, 2008)

the blind girl is slagging it up in home and away.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fancy Rosie SO much.




word!


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2008)

Whilst I wouldn't say no, my relative fondness for Rosie has decreased since Libby's return.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jun 20, 2008)

stavros said:


> Whilst I wouldn't say no, my relative fondness for Rosie has decreased since Libby's return.



totally agree with you there. and Rosie so bloody miserable these days.


----------



## wishface (Jun 20, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> totally agree with you there. and Rosie so bloody miserable these days.


me three.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2008)

Whilst I don't want Steph to die, I wouldn't mind bumping off Ned, Steve and Fitzy. It would however have been an opportunity missed where Ned could've brought Mickey with him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't shed any tears over Steph, tbh. But yes, Mickey is the ultimate target.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I wouldn't shed any tears over Steph, tbh. But yes, Mickey is the ultimate target.



The Scullys were a good family, and she's the only one left now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I wouldn't shed any tears over Steph, tbh. But yes, Mickey is the ultimate target.



I think I hate Mickeys RL brother more. Libby's child.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

stavros said:


> The Scullys were a good family, and she's the only one left now.



Holly Valance was on a program on channel5 before called Shark.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I hate Mickeys RL brother more. Libby's child.



The one that looks like Gollum out of LOTR? I fucking hate him so much


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 21, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> The one that looks like Gollum out of LOTR? I fucking hate him so much


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Holly Valance was on a program on channel5 before called Shark.



Yeah, spotted that in the paper but didn't bother watching it. Not really interested in Neighbours stars after they leave, although Kylie's done the odd good song and LA Confidential is a cracking film.

e2a: Plus the chief draw with the Scullys was really Joe, and they obviously ain't going to bring him back. I'd rather have the Timmins and/or the Rebecchis back.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm starting to really subscribe to this 'Mickey is the devil' theory. How many fatal and near-fatal accidents have there been in Erinsburgh in the last few months? And yet a small, fragile child has never once come close to injury... 

Somebody needs to take that fucker out.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2008)

I think he caused them through his satanic psychosis.

Moving on, is it worth having internal bleeding if you get to pull Libby?


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2008)

Fucking hell, they're pulling out this Libby-Fitzy-Sam storyline aren't they?

Also, can anyone see the coffee shop being big enough for a restaurant? I would have though Lassiters has its own restaurant on the same site anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2008)

I never liked Marco, but since he parked on top of that drain sealing that little bastard Ben's timely fate I'm suddenly a big fan


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 30, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm starting to really subscribe to this 'Mickey is the devil' theory. How many fatal and near-fatal accidents have there been in Erinsburgh in the last few months? And yet a small, fragile child has never once come close to injury...
> 
> Somebody needs to take that fucker out.



Goddamit you're right. Mickey is such a little shit, (made worse by the way he's clearly acted by a 12 year old who should be out drinking alcopops and huffing glue and not pretending to be the world's stupidist, soppyist, tweeist little moron) who is made to be 'cute' in every single scene he appears in, who know has a sidekick in that little toothless spastic Ben. The vilest most saccharin, vomit-inducing, double act I never want to see on television ever again. Urrrgh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 30, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I never liked Marco, but since he parked on top of that drain sealing that little bastard Ben's timely fate I'm suddenly a big fan



They should have given Marco shifty eyes, like he had maybe done it on purpuse.


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2008)

Shall we take spread bets on how long it is before Libby and Steph decide to abandon men and lesbiafy together?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Direct unedited quote from Rosie:

"what? you guys dont want to see me gush?"

I want to see you gush Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> "what? you guys dont want to see me gush?"



I have a sneaky suspision that the writers must've known the double-entendre of that and are pissing themselves that they got it passed the censors. 

I'm considering nominating Oliver for the Celebrity C-nts thread on the music board, because he really becomes more of a twat with each episode.

Finally, I thought the kids' band was better before Steve intervened. It was sort of layered noise in a My Bloody Valentine-style. Maybe Kevin Shields will turn up as a special guest star to help them.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 12, 2008)

stavros said:


> Shall we take spread bets on how long it is before Libby and Steph decide to abandon men and lesbiafy together?


This would get me watching again!!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2008)

Woah, due to the Fiver repeats clashing with the ITV highlights package of the Tour de France, I've been waiting all week for the omnibus, so was shocked yesterday when it wasn't listed in the weekly TV supplement in the paper. However, much searching found it positioned at lunchtime today on Fiver so I went through a 2hrs+ Neighbours marathon. Exhausting stuff.

The whole is-a-baby-then-isn't-then-is storyline is a bit weird, and I was quite disappointed to see Ringo didn't commit suicide. The teenagers they have at the moment, Ringo, Rachel, Zeke, Declan and Bridget, are all quite shit to be honest. Not like the old days with Toady, Lance, Libby, Steph, Flick and Stoney.

Finally, it hit me today that Fraser looks quite a lot like John Cusack;


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 14, 2008)

stavros said:


> The whole is-a-baby-then-isn't-then-is storyline is a bit weird, and I was quite disappointed to see Ringo didn't commit suicide. The teenagers they have at the moment, Ringo, Rachel, Zeke, Declan and Bridget, are all quite shit to be honest. Not like the old days with Toady, Lance, Libby, Steph, Flick and Stoney.



You missed Billy, Anne and Amy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

stavros said:


> Finally, it hit me today that Fraser looks quite a lot like John Cusack;





He is a fully classically trained actor you know. You can tell this when he starts hamming up the acting, which the non-trained actors dont know how to do.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2008)

Thread rivival to recommend C5's rewatch website. I've been using it this week because the digital repeat at 7 clashes with ITV4's Tour de France coverage, and it's really good quality. It makes Libby and Rosie look still fitter.

Have Rosie and Fraser properly left then? I couldn't work out if it was permanent or just a holiday. Plus, Australia has some serious problems if 17 year olds are sneaking two whole cans of beer into daytime parties populated by their parents. I mean, nothing that bad would ever happen here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 20, 2008)

stavros said:


> Thread rivival to recommend C5's rewatch website. I've been using it this week because the digital repeat at 7 clashes with ITV4's Tour de France coverage, and it's really good quality. It makes Libby and Rosie look still fitter.
> 
> Have Rosie and Fraser properly left then? I couldn't work out if it was permanent or just a holiday. Plus, Australia has some serious problems if 17 year olds are sneaking two whole cans of beer into daytime parties populated by their parents. I mean, nothing that bad would ever happen here.



Not only beer, but zeke, ZEKE, took his top off and mentioned the word sex the other day.



This is how it starts.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 21, 2008)

Zeke seems to have been 'sexed-up' recently.


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2008)

I suspect it woun't be too long before Declan and Ringo start walking around with no shirts on, in a similar way to characters of yesteryear (Joel, Drew, Stu, Boyd, etc).

We need more of Taylor's dad, because he seems like a classic Neighbours arsehole. Plus Fitzy so needs to see sense, dump Sam and start fucking Libby left right and centre.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2008)

stavros said:


> I suspect it woun't be too long before Declan and Ringo start walking around with no shirts on, in a similar way to characters of yesteryear (Joel, Drew, Stu, Boyd, etc).



OK, I'm psychic. Declan started it today.

I sense this isn't the end of the Angus storyline, since he only got 6 months max.


----------



## Random One (Jul 30, 2008)

i seemed to have missed afew ep's but is there some weird incest going on between that Parker kid and his aunt?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2008)

Random One said:


> i seemed to have missed afew ep's but is there some weird incest going on between that Parker kid and his aunt?


yes.


Rather amused at the house of skirt having regular diet coke breaks when that new male is about.


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2008)

Not technically incest, because Riley and Bridget are adopted. The closest I can remember them going to full incest before was when Oliver and Elle shagged and then found out they might be half-siblings.

Very glad Paul is back to enliven a rather Street currently, although they did spoil it a bit yesterday by bringing Ned and Mickey back too.


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2008)

So who do we reckon is blackmailing Paul? I would really love it to be Izzy coming back, or failing that Darcy.

Talking of bitchiness, this new Nicola character looks like she might bring some positives into play beyond what you immediately see with her.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 1, 2008)

stavros said:


> Talking of bitchiness, this new Nicola character looks like she might bring some positives into play beyond what you immediately see with her.



Is she the one who looks like Jesse Jane?


----------



## mhwfc (Aug 1, 2008)

stavros said:


> So who do we reckon is blackmailing Paul? I would really love it to be Izzy coming back, or failing that Darcy.
> 
> Talking of bitchiness, this new Nicola character looks like she might bring some positives into play beyond what you immediately see with her.



I reckon its Lynn 

Is it me or does Nicola look like Annalise Hartman from a decade or so ago?


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> Is it me or does Nicola look like Annalise Hartman from a decade or so ago?



Yeah, I thought that too, although Annalise is a lot more than 10 years if memory serves me. In one of the more implausible storylines she was engaged to Lou. 

As for it being Lynne, I kind of hope not, unless the makers somehow have a change of heart and bring Joe back with her.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Is she the one that went off a cliff on her way to marry Toadie?


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2008)

No that was Dee. Dee's body was never found and it's a long-running conspiracy theory that she isn't dead and will come back Harold-style. I personally thought she'd show up at Toadie and Steph's non-wedding, but we're still waiting.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohh.

I get soap people from yesteryear mixed up.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ohh.
> 
> I get soap people from yesteryear mixed up.



Fair enough, Neighbours is famed for enormous-bosomed blonde women. In fact, my theory is that Dee didn't drown due to the 2 buoyancy aids she had on her chest.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2008)

Annalise was in some washing powder ads recently wasn't she?

edit: daz.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent, Toadie's back, and pleasingly seems to be creeping back to his house-of-trouser persona.

I really wish Izzy would come back and show Elle and Carmella how a bitch fight is done properly.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 4, 2008)

Urgh, no. Izzy made me want to cram a whole fist down someone's throat. Mind you, most people in Neighbours do these days.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2008)

Bring back Kristian Schmid!

If only so I can see if he's still hot.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh I so wanted Zeke to try lamping that Chris fella in the Coffee Shop today. 

And of my fucking life, it looks like we're getting a Mini-Toadie.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 7, 2008)

stavros said:


> Oh I so wanted Zeke to try lamping that Chris fella in the Coffee Shop today.



Is that Chris fella the one who busted a move on Zeke's gf and is now making his moves on Albert Steptoe?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Is that Chris fella the one who busted a move on Zeke's gf and is now making his moves on Albert Steptoe?



Yeh


----------



## pigtails (Aug 7, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Is that Chris fella the one who busted a move on Zeke's gf and is now making his moves on Albert Steptoe?



Oh my god she really does look like Albert Steptoe!!


----------



## pigtails (Aug 7, 2008)

Random One said:


> i seemed to have missed afew ep's but is there some weird incest going on between that Parker kid and his aunt?



Have you stopped watching now Harold's gone??  Cause I know you lurve Harold and Lou!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2008)

WTF is Steptoe wearing? She looks even worse than usual.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2008)

Uh oh, here comes the next Neighbours pop career


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am enjoying the formal.


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am enjoying the formal.



The formal was disappointing. They put Libby in a cracking dress then barely gave her any screen time...


----------



## pigtails (Aug 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Uh oh, here comes the next Neighbours pop career



Yep!


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm quite liking Nicola already, even beyond her obvious charms. She's having an affair with her (adopted) nephew and it's looking like there's history between her and brother-in-law Steve too. Could she be Izzy Mk2, and if so how long do we give it before she shags Paul or Oliver for their money?

Agree with SM, Libby does need more exposure, so to speak.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 9, 2008)

stavros said:


> Agree with SM, Libby does need more exposure, so to speak.



Thirded. The picnic outfit was a delight


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone think Carmellas cousin was the return of delta goodrum? For like, a split second? No?


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Anyone think Carmellas cousin was the return of delta goodrum? For like, a split second? No?



I think she looks like Kelly Brook. And she's blatently going to be shagging either or both of Marco and Oliver sometime soon.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 9, 2008)

stavros said:


> I think she looks like Kelly Brook. And she's blatently going to be shagging either or both of Marco and Oliver sometime soon.



I think I missed Friday's. Last one I watched was where that guy was busting a move on Bridget and then it ended. But if there is a Kelly Brook lookalike I'll definitely be watching on Monday.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2008)

She's Carmella's cousin, and apparently they had lots of squabbles when growing up, although I don't it's been precisely revealed what over. Anyway, we've only really seen her in the old coffee shop, where she's working for Marco.


----------



## mhwfc (Aug 10, 2008)

stavros said:


> She's Carmella's cousin, and apparently they had lots of squabbles when growing up, although I don't it's been precisely revealed what over. Anyway, we've only really seen her in the old coffee shop, where she's working for Marco.



http://perfectblend.net/comment/guiltypleasures.htm

I like how they're shitting on Erin McNaught's "performances" when she's only been in it a couple of weeks. I'd almost forgotten “I just have a quick question... erm, in the scene where we are actually eating muffins, how do you do that and talk?” from the behind the scenes documentary 

Who could forget the truly inspired genius that was "Bouncer's Dream"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahahaha!! now i've been informed of the Steptoe resemblance I can't look at her without thinking of Steptoe


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2008)

Smoky said:


> Hahahaha!! now i've been informed of the Steptoe resemblance I can't look at her without thinking of Steptoe



In light of the resemblance, they really need to bring back Harold.


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm quite liking evil Lynne. A definite improvement on the character.

Also a slight change in the opening credits today, suggesting that Riley ain't coming back, not that he'll be missed.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 14, 2008)

Fuck, if Dr Karl can't save you then you're shit out of luck!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 15, 2008)

my missus informed me last night that Libby is being replaced by another Libby - albeit temporarily - as real Libby has been ill. 

why doesn't she go away for a while rather than get a replacement - that's not right. 

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/13082008/19/ill-neighbours-actress-kym-replaced.html


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> my missus informed me last night that Libby is being replaced by another Libby - albeit temporarily - as real Libby has been ill.


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a disgrace! She's irreplaceable.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2008)

She's from McLeods Daughters!  (currently the counsellor, sports teacher bloke is in that too and Oliver turned up a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2008)

That Ty lad is one lucky fucker if he gets in with her.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2008)

Now he looks like he's aiming in on Rachel; is he mental when Libby is blatently gagging for it? Rachel's a little girl.

Has anyone on Neighbours ever had an affair and got away with it?


----------



## red rose (Aug 21, 2008)

Libby must have some crucial storylines coming up for her to be replaced rather than written out for a bit... I hope she's back and healthy soon, it wont be the same otherwise.

And Steptoe's aunt (I forget her name) is so fucking annoying, she gets all high pitched and her voice breaks every time she speaks! I hate her.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 21, 2008)

How is Steve Parker that stupid? He is quite possibly the dumbest man alive.


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> How is Steve Parker that stupid? He is quite possibly the dumbest man alive.



Possibly the second dumbest, don't forget Ned....


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone _almost_ feel sorry for Paul?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 22, 2008)

another tedious paul cheats saga. Yawn. 

<presses button> _Kill the Parkers_


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2008)

No Neighbours on Monday.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I survived the extended break.

I will be very sad to see the Libby actress take a break, because she does seem to get more perfect by the day.


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2008)

Has Toady ever had a run of luck? His wife "dies" on their honeymoon, his second fiance has an affair with his mate, his best mate goes missing, his third fiance freaks out at the alter, and now his adoption fucks up. He's arguably the best ever character, but he sure does get treated badly.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going through a serious off-again phase with Neighbours; I hate them all so much that I can't bear to watch anymore.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 29, 2008)

drag0n said:


> She's from McLeods Daughters!  (currently the counsellor, sports teacher bloke is in that too and Oliver turned up a couple of weeks ago).



Angus was in McLeods Daughters today...



spartacus mills said:


> Possibly the second dumbest, don't forget Ned....


All the Parkers could do with being removed. I vote for another plane crash.



Jambooboo said:


> Anyone _almost_ feel sorry for Paul?


nope. 


Where'd Toad get todays child from? I must've missed something.


----------



## joevsimp (Aug 29, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Where'd Toad get todays child from? I must've missed something.



missed the start today, was gonna ask the same


----------



## red rose (Aug 29, 2008)

He's the grandson of the woman who cleans Charlie's Bar, he lives with her full time and needs a male role model.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought he might be annoying, until he went to Charlie's and said "Nice rack" right in front of Libby. Classic. 

Perhaps he can reclaim some kudos for pre-teen kids in Neighbours after Ben and especially Mickey.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG Mickey and Ben are soooo annoying!  nearly as bad as toby! and he was fucking shite!


----------



## red rose (Aug 30, 2008)

If I was on the set of neighbours and I only had one bullet I'm afraid I'd go straight past Mickey and Ben and shoot Nicola in the head!  She's nasal, whiney, always upset and FUCKS ME RIGHT OFF


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2008)

If I was on the set of Neighbours with only one bullet, I'd be sorely tempted to save it for myself...too much choice otherwise!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 30, 2008)

red rose said:


> If I was on the set of neighbours and I only had one bullet I'm afraid I'd go straight past Mickey and Ben and shoot Nicola in the head!  She's nasal, whiney, always upset and FUCKS ME RIGHT OFF



ummm.....I understand your anger but this would leave Kirsten off the hook, which simply can't happen. 

is it a bullet each? we can go in together


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 30, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> ummm.....I understand your anger but this would leave Kirsten off the hook, which simply can't happen.
> 
> is it a bullet each? we can go in together



If you only have one bullet and a gun, you can shoot one of them in the stomach so they will die slowly, then pistol whip the others.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2008)

I've finally worked out who I think Steve looks like;









Steve is Vic Mackey.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2008)

He wishes


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 2, 2008)

red rose said:


> and shoot Nicola in the head!  She's nasal, whiney, always upset and FUCKS ME RIGHT OFF



after watching last night I admit you're right. she must die


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

pigtails said:


> OMG Mickey and Ben are soooo annoying!  nearly as bad as toby! and he was fucking shite!



Oh my god toby! He really was nasally and irritating.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2008)

So maybe Steve ain't going to prison after all, and we won't get the orchestrated gang rape Neighbours is so famed for. 

The only characters I can ever remember going to prison are Paul and Lou; am I forgetting anyone? I mean, this is Australia after all so chances are I am.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 2, 2008)

stavros said:


> Has anyone on Neighbours ever had an affair and got away with it?



Nobody in any soap can get away with anything - it's the moral code of soaps innit!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

stavros said:


> So maybe Steve ain't going to prison after all, and we won't get the orchestrated gang rape Neighbours is so famed for.
> 
> The only characters I can ever remember going to prison are Paul and Lou; am I forgetting anyone? I mean, this is Australia after all so chances are I am.



Skye was in prison for a bit.

There have been others. Toady? Steph? I cant remember.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2008)

I think some of the reference-but-never-seen Timmins may have done time. I also remember one of Paul's sons, either Robert or Cameron, be sent down for I think killing the other.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 3, 2008)

stavros said:


> So maybe Steve ain't going to prison after all, and we won't get the orchestrated gang rape Neighbours is so famed for.
> 
> The only characters I can ever remember going to prison are Paul and Lou; am I forgetting anyone? I mean, this is Australia after all so chances are I am.



When Lou got locked up, he ended up sharing a cell with loco Doctor Darcy Tyler.


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2008)

Bring back Darcy, he was great.

Why is Dan such a twat? He's sticking with that bonkers Sam girl when he could so blantently be getting some Libby-ration.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 4, 2008)

I liked it when that new naughty kid that Toadfish is looking after complimented Libby on her 'rack'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have not watched neighbours for almost a month now. 

I stopped watching during the olympics, and I have replaced it with Come Dine With Me.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> I liked it when that new naughty kid that Toadfish is looking after complimented Libby on her 'rack'



Brings new meaning to the term "rack off" now.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have not watched neighbours for almost a month now.
> 
> I stopped watching during the olympics, and I have replaced it with Come Dine With Me.



You've chosen quite a good time to switch off. I'm trying to juggle Mcleods daughters, neighbours and Come Dine With Me. 


The Parkers are shit. Toads child is crap. I'm bored of the bi polar storyline and anyway, dan has a bipolar brother in Mcleods daughters. What else is going on? jackshit.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they need to be careful with Callum. He could be a rare diamond in terms of child characters, like Toadie was, and more recently Sky and Bree. Then again he could become very irritating. I'm willing to give him time.

It was good to have a glimpse of evil Paul again yesterday, with his faked fall in front of Rebecca.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 8, 2008)

stavros said:


> Brings new meaning to the term "rack off" now.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 8, 2008)

Did Steve get bummed in prison?


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 8, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Did Steve get bummed in prison?



Hot topic of debate in my house. It all depends on when Lou met him out of prison, where he patted Steve for him to flinch like that. My flatmates say arse but i'm going with lower back which means it was probably just a standard assault on Steve. I don't think Neighbours is ready for a bumming storyline just yet...


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2008)

Though I'm sure those devious scriptwriters mean us to think it, I don't think Neighbours would touch anal rape. With Bridget and that Chris guy they only subtlely alluded to him "taking things too far".

Incidently, why in the hell are Rachel and Zeke sitting next to each other in class? Apart from the fact that they're not the same age, siblings simply don't do that even if they're twins and good mates.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 9, 2008)

i think they are meant to be twins.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd be well embarrassed if Zeke was my twin.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> i think they are meant to be twins.



I swear when they first entered the show, with their nauseating dad, we heard that Rachel was older. I would look online somewhere but I'd be scared of finding out future plots.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 10, 2008)

stavros said:


> I swear when they first entered the show, with their nauseating dad, we heard that Rachel was older. I would look online somewhere but I'd be scared of finding out future plots.



From wiki;  _Rachel is the second child born to Alex (played by Andrew Clarke) and Francesca Kinski, their youngest daughter. She has an older sister, Katya (Dichen Lachman) and a younger brother, Zeke (Matthew Werkmeister)._


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 10, 2008)

Steve should twat that guy he's being harassed by; he's a big bear of a man - I wouldn't fuck with Steve.

Also Miranda's sister still makes me think of Jesse Jane (famous pornstar for you non-pervs)...


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Steve should twat that guy he's being harassed by; he's a big bear of a man - I wouldn't fuck with Steve.



As I said upthread, Vic Mackey.

Oddly, I suddenly started fancying Elle recently. Can see any difference in her but I certainly notice her more nowadays.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 10, 2008)

missed it yesterday and today, anything happen?


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2008)

Marco found out his dad is faking the cancer and has sent him packing relunctanly, Elle told Rebecca not to accept money from Paul because she thought she saw him chatting Nicola up, Dylan and Bridget have started kissing a lot, some bloke has got Steph to go out with him, Toadie found Callum had been stealing from various people, and someone Steve wronged in prison is threatening his family.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks! gonna miss it tomorrow and monday too so can you fill me in on all the drama?- ta!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 12, 2008)

why is rebecca acting poor, isnt oliver just as billionaire as paul? 
And i have a nasty feeling fitzy is going to dump sam for libby which is just wrong, sam is small and cute.


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> why is rebecca acting poor, isnt oliver just as billionaire as paul?
> And i have a nasty feeling fitzy is going to dump sam for libby which is just wrong, sam is small and cute.



I thought that about Oliver. He's loaded.

However, whilst I agree she is very small, Sam is nowhere near as fit as Libby.


----------



## red rose (Sep 12, 2008)

No Oliver signed over all his money to someone quite a while ago I thought (can't remember the details tho)


----------



## pigtails (Sep 13, 2008)

didn't he sign it all over to his evil brother Will?


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 13, 2008)

red rose said:


> No Oliver signed over all his money to someone quite a while ago I thought (can't remember the details tho)



IIRC It was his 'evil' brother - Sebastian I think his name is. I think Oliver sold his share of whatever business interests he had to to pay for Declan's ransom.


----------



## red rose (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you mean Declan? Either way Oliver is an idiot, I'd pay that much money just to get rid of Declan, he's an annoying twat.

I just looked it up on wikipedia to be certain and found out a couple of up-coming plot twists, interesting stuff but looks like it will just make neighbours even more frustrating with more annoying cast members.


----------



## red rose (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, having accidentally found a couple of spoilers I went looking for the whole hog.

I can confirm that neighbours is going to say annoying for quite a while.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2008)

No details please. It may be shit but let's be honest, I'm not going to stop watching it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2008)

Woohoo, Hazza's back.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooooh did anyone see the trailer for neighbours with paul and others in a bush fire - Very exciting!!


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2008)

Please, keep it amongst yourselves. 

Classic cheese today, with that slow motion scene of Dan walking to the car. And I love how he invades Libby's lesson to say goodbye to her. 

He mentioned that NZ was nearer Sam's family; she's not meant to be a Kiwi is she? I haven't detected anything in her accent.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 19, 2008)

I bet no one dies in the fire.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2008)

Why doesn't anyone in Ramsey Street learn, that if they go to the bush, something bad's going to happen to them.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 20, 2008)

I like how everyone completely lost the plot and resorted to being incredibly stupid.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 20, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I bet no one dies in the fire.



don't be so sure. I believe someone does


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 20, 2008)

At least one character dies.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 20, 2008)

Marco or kirsten i recon


----------



## mhwfc (Sep 21, 2008)

pigtails said:


> Marco or kirsten i recon



Burn the witch!!!


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 21, 2008)

Marco buuuuuuuurrrrrrnnnns! Get in.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 22, 2008)

There's so many other characters that annoy me more. I kinda hoped Mickey and Kirsten would get it and Ned. And most of them actually.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone else live in a street which has its own doctor, who hence attends to any medical needs they have whatsoever?

To be honest, I don't really like it when they concentrate on the one big storyline as part of the appeal of Neighbours is the (relative) multidimensional-ness of it. The same thing happened with the Lassiter's fire and the plane crash.


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2008)

Yet another opportunity to kill Mickey wasted.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck me it's cringing when they do nostalgia montages set to "dramatic" music.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 25, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fuck me it's cringing when they do nostalgia montages set to "dramatic" music.



it is but that's also what makes Neighbours so ace 

I only discovered yesterday that Erinsborough is an anagram on Neighbours 

oh, and Rachel has announced she's leaving too


----------



## red rose (Sep 25, 2008)

Erinsborough isnt an anagram of neighbours


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 25, 2008)

red rose said:


> Erinsborough isnt an anagram of neighbours



Well it kinda is. Neighboourrs


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 25, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fuck me it's cringing when they do nostalgia montages set to "dramatic" music.



They should have a montage like in Team America.

Everybody needs a montage montageeee, montaaageeeeeeee

Even Rocky had a montage, montaaaaageeeeeeeee


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 25, 2008)

red rose said:


> Erinsborough isnt an anagram of neighbours



I should have checked my facts first  

this is what Wiki says...

_But for the addition of an extra U, Erinsborough is an anagram of Our Neighbours. It is inspired by the Capital of Scotland, Edinburgh._


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> They should have a montage like in Team America.
> 
> Everybody needs a montage montageeee, montaaageeeeeeee
> 
> Even Rocky had a montage, montaaaaageeeeeeeee



It reminded me of that too. 

So what do we think Hazza's done? Impregnated a school girl? Become a pimp? Shagged a whore who was wearing a Lou mask?


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh my god, is anyone else watching the funeral? I feel sick.


----------



## red rose (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh the dubbing...


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

red rose said:


> Oh the dubbing...



Magic Sam thinks she's got a record deal.


----------



## red rose (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not saying it wasn't her singing, I just hate how fake it sounds when they play a recording over the top of the video like that.

I heard that it was Rachel that had a record deal hence her doing the band storyline.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2008)

red rose said:


> I'm not saying it wasn't her singing, I just hate how fake it sounds when they play a recording over the top of the video like that.
> 
> I heard that it was Rachel that had a record deal hence her doing the band storyline.



God, really? It gets worse.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh my god, is anyone else watching the funeral? I feel sick.



I hope this means that having suffered to sit through that toe-curling hell of an outdoor singalong ghost ridden funeral, the unfeasibly smug twat Marco is now gone from our screens forever.

Fingers crossed it's Mickey next. Mebee that pyromaniac tit who's tryin to podge Stef will burn him in a Wendy House.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2008)

Is anyone else liking Callum? Assuming he doesn't get written out by the fire story, I think he's got potential to be a good kid character, a rare thing, following in the footsteps of Toadie, Sky and Brie.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 29, 2008)

stavros said:


> Is anyone else liking Callum? Assuming he doesn't get written out by the fire story, I think he's got potential to be a good kid character, a rare thing, following in the footsteps of Toadie, Sky and Brie.



Fully agree, lots of potential. He needs to start smoking and bullying Mickey though to get my full approval.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2008)

As Karl is SuperDoc, Toadie's turning into the unbeatable lawyer, smelling an arsonist from 20 yards across the Street. What next, a John Grisham cameo?


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2008)

Why is Dan such a twat? Libby is basically mounting him in a classroom yet he barely bats an eyelid.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2008)

He's dazzled by his own reflection in Libby's *massive* forehead.


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2008)

To paraphrase another great Australian, that ain't a massive forehead; THIS is a massive forehead:


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2008)

Steph could blatently batter that Jay twat on her own.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish when Toadie had run in to rescue Stef he was dressed as the Law Man. Your right, Stef could nail that sucker. 

Not sure about her parenting skills though, sending a child who can barely talk out into the wilderness on his own with a lunch box and bottle of ribena.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 7, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Not sure about her parenting skills though, sending a child who can barely talk out into the wilderness on his own with a lunch box and bottle of ribena.



the kid seems to be an after thought in most situations. Seen times when Steph has been in the house with him and then just gone out seemingly leaving him on his own 

guess the kid's toughened up to fend for himself now


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2008)

I wonder, if you call Erinsborough Child Protection Services, does Dr Karl turn up and do the assessment?


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I wonder, if you call Erinsborough Child Protection Services, does Dr Karl turn up and do the assessment?


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, Paul Robbo Robinson. Since when did he know anything about editing a newspaper?


----------



## mhwfc (Oct 7, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Also, Paul Robbo Robinson. Since when did he know anything about editing a newspaper?



He said Rupert Murdoch has always been an inspiration


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> guess the kid's toughened up to fend for himself now



Let's also remember that he's Joe Scully's grandson too.

Anyone noticed the altered titled sequence? It looks like Kirsten, Nicola and Carmella's cousin (can't remember her name) are staying around, and most promisingly Callum.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 8, 2008)

stavros said:


> Anyone noticed the altered titled sequence?



yeah, I saw that. interested to see if Donna was going to be in there too, if she's going to become a regular? 

was Kirsten in there?  ETA: oh, just read stavros' post again - she is


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't notice Donna, but she's going to have to be in for a bit longer so we can find out what makes her a weirdo. Ty's also in it; a good or bad thing? I've never met a bar-tender who wears a vest at work. 

This Jay storyline is really quite dark for Neighbours I think. I'm also liking the reminisence of all Lou's adventures over the years.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 9, 2008)

Did anyone else laugh when scully got scissored? was so badly acted, it didn't even look like she'd been stabbed, I thought Jay had copped it until she started groaning.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 9, 2008)

Smoky said:


> Did anyone else laugh when scully got scissored? was so badly acted, it didn't even look like she'd been stabbed, I thought Jay had copped it until she started groaning.



Yup, once Jay ran out I expected her to jump up and say "Well that got rid of him!"


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2008)

Today was just weird; Toadie and Nicola aren't really shagging are they? Plus, that gym scene was so unrealistic on so many levels. Girls and boys don't do PE (or "Phys Ed" as Libby called it) together, when they do it's no taught by an English teacher, and who honestly needs to be taught at 16 how to do a sit-up? :S


----------



## Iguana (Oct 10, 2008)

stavros said:


> and who honestly needs to be taught at 16 how to do a sit-up? :S



Libby and Fitzy apparently, because you sure as hell aren't supposed to do sit-ups like that anymore.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 10, 2008)

I missed it today - what happened?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 11, 2008)

stavros said:


> Plus, that gym scene was so unrealistic on so many levels.



the gym is fantastically rubbish 

just looks like someone has converted their garage and I love the fact that most of Ramsey St seem to use it now


----------



## red rose (Oct 11, 2008)

No one even went to the bloody gym until Didge got a job there and now every bastard seems to go twice a day!

It didn't even exist before this, when Ringo was obsessed with running and training he never went to the gym, he just ran round the street in circles ffs.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 11, 2008)

red rose said:


> when Ringo was obsessed with running and training he never went to the gym, he just ran round the street in circles ffs.



he did occasionally go for a swim on that horrible beach too


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2008)

red rose said:


> he just ran round the street in circles ffs.



Don't be daft.... he'd have run round Lassiter's lake too.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 12, 2008)

Who had a gym (steroid?) problem? Was it Boyd?


----------



## red rose (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, he got a steroid problem when he started working for that other gym, so there's two.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 12, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> I missed it today - what happened?



Nobody gonna tell me what I missed in Friday's programme?


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw, I was having quite a good day, and then someone had to mention Boyd.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2008)

Is Nicola trying to take the bitch role? She's not doing a very good job of it, because there's no way uberbitch extrodinaire Izzy would apologise to Miranda.

As for Susan letting Rachel see Angus, Karl, wherever he is, will go apoplectic. Remember what he was like when Libby started seeing Darren and Billy hanging around with Toadie?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 23, 2008)

crikey! just got back from week's holiday and spent 2 nights watching 7 episodes back-to-back 

and crikey, what a week it's been on the street 

best bit: Libby's green outfit - how can anyone stand her up looking that divine 

BTW - what is the story with Lucas we think ?? He's obviously here to stay as he's in titles arm wrestling 'superhero' Fitzy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2008)

stavros said:


> Is Nicola trying to take the bitch role? She's not doing a very good job of it, because there's no way uberbitch extrodinaire Izzy would apologise to Miranda.
> 
> As for Susan letting Rachel see Angus, Karl, wherever he is, will go apoplectic. Remember what he was like when Libby started seeing Darren and Billy hanging around with Toadie?



Where *IS* Karl?


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 23, 2008)

I aint watched Neighbours in months, ignorance is bliss. Any cracking new birds I should know about?


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread seems to have been a bit dormant in my absence, so reignition away.

Did anyone, for their 18th birthday, have a Halloween party with only people from their street, including a number of their teachers, invited?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where *IS* Karl?



Right, I used to be an avid regular on this thread, but since i lft uni i haven't caught neighbours in a year or so.

Tuned in today and Karl had a floppy hat and a blonde wig on.

Made me sad of all that i might have missed.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2008)

stavros said:


> Did anyone, for their 18th birthday, have a Halloween party with only people from their street, including a number of their teachers, invited?



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 30, 2008)

stavros said:


> This thread seems to have been a bit dormant in my absence, so reignition away.



welcome back. I for one have missed you


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear fish hook-mouthed wife and baldy cyclops, please either get a fucking divorce or, preferably, leave and take your 70's Why Don't You  boy faced adopted daughter with you. 

Toadie's parenting skills are hilarious: let my war watch completely unsuitable violent horror movies all the while knowing he has a history of emotional problems.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, if there are any young, busty blonde girls here on U75, who would you rather shag, Steve, Paul or Karl? They've all got history now.

This Lukas guy's obviously sticking around because he's in the opening credits, being all pally with Fitzy. Libby keeps doing this very sexy raised eyebrow thing with him, which I like a lot.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2008)

god i don't. She's too much like hard work ffs.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2008)

That kind of comes with the territory of being a Neighbours character though doesn't it? Get rid of the kid and the ever-present ghost of Drew and she'd be pretty much perfect.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 1, 2008)

stavros said:


> That kind of comes with the territory of being a Neighbours character though doesn't it? Get rid of the kid and the ever-present ghost of Drew and she'd be pretty much perfect.



word. 

she really needs to ditch Steph above anyone else. she's the real pain in the arse here


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2008)

Steph's alright, but possibly don't have them living together.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2008)

Recharge thread after weekend break.

A pretty good twist at the end today, although I did start guessing it as they kept cutting between Fitzy and Lucas. Also, Fitzy's dream about Libby at the beginning was classic Neighbours cheese.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 4, 2008)

stavros said:


> Also, Fitzy's dream about Libby at the beginning was classic Neighbours cheese.



I also loved the way Libby cried off sick and then snogged Lucas in front of the school


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2008)

That Donna girl who was originally stalking Ty is now in the opening credits too. I suppose we'll learn a bit more about her soon; I predict she'll be a broken/failing family and will seek solice by moving in with Susan and Karl, like every other troubled teenager of the last 15 years or so.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 5, 2008)

stavros said:


> That Donna girl who was originally stalking Ty is now in the opening credits too.



yeah, and Oliver has been removed, although to be honest he looked ridiculous playing the harmonica anyway


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2008)

And he was a twat. Let's not forget that.

I can't see Angus in the credits interestingly. Rachael's still doing that silly canoeing thing with Karl, Susan and Zeke.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Right, I used to be an avid regular on this thread, but since i lft uni i haven't caught neighbours in a year or so.
> 
> Tuned in today and Karl had a floppy hat and a blonde wig on.
> 
> Made me sad of all that i might have missed.



Its the same for me. A combination of leaving university and the channel switch means I watch it far less than I used too.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2008)

There's a Five-version of iPlayer where you can catch up online, so you can indulge in deep Antepodian culture daily. 

And hoorah, Evil Paul seems to be back in full flow.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 8, 2008)

stavros said:


> And hoorah, Evil Paul seems to be back in full flow.



too right, and impressive that he can be an editor of a newspaper working mostly from 'Charlies' 

I still piss myself laughing whenever the gym appears as it's so rubbish


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am also enjoying evil paul!

I fucking hate Dan though. That man is a total fucking wiener.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> too right, and impressive that he can be an editor of a newspaper working mostly from 'Charlies'



To be honest though, enough goes on just among the residents of Ramsey Street to write about, perhaps even construct five twenty-five minute scripts a week interlinking all the goings on in their collective lives. 

Agreed Dan is a twat, although intuitively I think you spell it "weiner". It has a Germanic tone to it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2008)

I reckon Paul is gonna shag Susan.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2008)

So who should Libby go for, Dan or Lucas? I concur with Dill's post upthread regarding Dan so I reckon she should pick Lucas.

What was up with Rebecca today? She was all of a sudden going round groping every man under 40 she could find. I liked Toady's line about being short of money though.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they're overreaching themselves with this split-screen thing they seem to be doing a lot of lately.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2008)

Has Rachel got it written into her contract that she has to feature in every single scene? FFS, there are other characters you know (albeit just as disagreeable and boring as her).


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2008)

She seems to have to shag everyone going; Ringo, Stingray, Angus, and now Ty's making his move. How long before Paul and Karl start circling?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

how much more shit can this show get?

Oh, I remember the glory days.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Funny how there was a storm outside the house while Rachel was babysitting but it was calm when Ringo was sat outside with Carmella just down the road


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2008)

Callum is quickly becoming my favourite character.

Anyone else find it odd that Carmella's cousin (name?) is in the credits, has been in it a few months, but hasn't yet had a proper storyline?

Finally, have we got another teen lesbian, or rather a bisexual?


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 13, 2008)

stavros said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Carmella's cousin (name?) is in the credits, has been in it a few months, but hasn't yet had a proper storyline?



I suspect judging by Erin McNaught's spectacularly bad acting in the scenes she's done the writers and producers daren't give her anything more to do, FFS her cousin's husband died and all Sienna could do was say "That's really terrible" in a dreadful monotone voice. The Network Ten execs probably brought her in as she's a former Miss Australia but it's all gone spectacularly wrong!!

Too bad an actor for Neighbours, that is damning


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 13, 2008)

stavros said:


> I think they're overreaching themselves with this split-screen thing they seem to be doing a lot of lately.



Neighbours: Redemption. Coming Soon


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> Neighbours: Redemption. Coming Soon





Also, that makes it look as though there's more than one Libby, which can only be a good thing. 

That lad Josh who's trying to get with Bridget, he looks like someone I swear but I can't for the life of me work out who. Any ideas?


----------



## red rose (Nov 15, 2008)

Josh is clearly a twat and is annoying me a lot now, so is Dan but Lucas also seems capable of being quite twatish so I cant pick between them.

Callum is awesome, and what is with Neighbours alluding to teenage porn, bisexuality, gay couples parenting AND having Nicola imply that since that guy had been in prison he must have some illness all in one week   I thought Neighbours was known as the more vanilla of the soaps in Australia.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2008)

That photo of Nicola looked quite professional, so is she hiding some raunchy secret from her past?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2008)

stavros said:


> That lad Josh who's trying to get with Bridget, he looks like someone I swear but I can't for the life of me work out who. Any ideas?



He really does, but I can't figure it out either 

Anyway, the idea that two guys would be driven to fight over bloody Steptoe is laughable even for Neighbours.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> He really does, but I can't figure it out either
> 
> Anyway, the idea that two guys would be driven to fight over bloody Steptoe is laughable even for Neighbours.



Between her and Rachel, they've covered more or less every bloke under 30 in the last couple of years. Maybe it's a competition. I reckon they should pair up and have a foursome with Harold and Lou.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2008)

When the bloke in hospital asked Karl if Nicola was "a goer" today, I immediately had flashes of Eric Idle and Terry Jones in the pub.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh fucksticks, Mickey's back. 

And they're spending far too long on this Libby-Lucas-Fitzy love triangle.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2008)

Also, I think they ought to introduce Ringo to Howard Gardner's Theory of Multiple Intelligences, suggesting to him that whilst he may not excell in the Logical-Mathematical field, his abilties may lie with Interpesonal intelligence, hence good Neighbours becoming good friends. They do storylines about pedagogical theorems all the time.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2008)

Today was really crap, almost all about Mickey. And why is Callum diminishing his quality by associating with him?

PS. Is it sad that the last five posts on this thread are all from me?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it says something about the crapness of Neighbours atm that not even I, with my massively high tolerance of cruddy television, am that bothered.

I do still watch it most days, obviously, but being at home with a small baby means I also watch all kinds of other shit. If only Neighbours would stop trying to be Home & Away with the serious plotlines and get back to what it does best: the insignificant minutiae of cheery stereotypes.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I do still watch it most days, obviously, but being at home with a small baby means I also watch all kinds of other shit.



Great, you can indoctrinate a youngster into our Ramsey Street cult.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2008)

Fuck me, the whole episode today was awful. The whole band audition thing was truly painful.


And yet I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 26, 2008)

stavros said:


> Fuck me, the whole episode today was awful. The whole band audition thing was truly painful.
> 
> 
> And yet I can't stop watching it.



god yes, dreadful. and i really fucking hate Nicola....arrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2008)

Big Suse got that twat a corker in his bollocks. 

Surely Steph's been a landlady long enough to know that your average Aussie boozehound ain't going to want a very shitty indie band playing there every night.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

that is so fuckin gross.

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 5, 2008)

What I miss?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 5, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> What I miss?



declan and bridget *did it*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

It wasn't that.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It wasn't that.



oh 

was it today's episode, as I've not seen it yet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeh.

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

*scratches out eyes*


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh.
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> *scratches out eyes*



Didn't see it.  What happened?  Does it involve a naked Steptoe?


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2008)

Is Donna's dad going to be a long term character? In cop terms, he's got a lot to live up to now Steiger's left.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

stavros said:


> Is Donna's dad going to be a long term character? In cop terms, he's got a lot to live up to now Steiger's left.



True.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe they play it by ear as to how these minor characters are received as to whether to make them permanent. Way back when, Toadie was just Billy's mate at school, and 15 years later or so he's still one of the best loved characters. And maybe Stingray was a test for the whole Timmins clan.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

stavros said:


> Maybe they play it by ear as to how these minor characters are received as to whether to make them permanent. Way back when, Toadie was just Billy's mate at school, and 15 years later or so he's still one of the best loved characters. And maybe Stingray was a test for the whole Timmins clan.



Oh definitely!

What they do with new characters is introduce them for a while, a month or two, then they disappear.

Sometimes they come back, and sometimes they dont.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

What gross thing happened?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

Iguana said:


> What gross thing happened?



Karl and Susan shagging in a car.

It was gratuitous. 

There is a lot of sex going on in Ramsey St at the moment.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Karl and Susan shagging in a car.
> 
> It was gratuitous.
> 
> There is a lot of sex going on in Ramsey St at the moment.



Did you see the odd scene a few weeks ago where all the teens thought Harold was shagging in his camper while Barry White played?  That was very odd.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 5, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Did you see the odd scene a few weeks ago where all the teens thought Harold was shagging in his camper while Barry White played?  That was very odd.



No, and now I feel like I have really missed out.

This is what neighbours is all about.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> No, and now I feel like I have really missed out.
> 
> This is what neighbours is all about.



Here you go;


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 6, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Here you go;




Thats what im talkin about.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Here you go;


----------



## rollinder (Dec 6, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't want to ruin anything for you lot but HAROLDS ABOUT TO DIE (I'm in Melbounre)


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 6, 2008)

minigmgoit said:


> *don't want to ruin anything for you lot* but harolds about to die (i'm in melbounre)




_you just did!_


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 6, 2008)

I already knew about that, through the grapevine.


----------



## Random One (Dec 6, 2008)

these teenage couples are soooooooo boring....i miss the old days


----------



## rollinder (Dec 6, 2008)

double NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo

they can't kill Harold (again) not for real


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2008)

We seem to have full-on evil Paul back.


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2008)

That new cop isn't a patch on Steiger. 

And how old is Ty meant to be? He's flirted with both Libby and Rachael, who must be at least 15 years apart in age, so it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 11, 2008)

stavros said:


> And how old is Ty meant to be? He's flirted with both Libby and Rachael, who must be at least 15 years apart in age, so it's difficult to tell.



it's the centre parting that makes it so difficult to tell


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2008)

The whole band/Ty/Rachael/Sienna thing today was painful. It also wasn't a very popular gig, populated as it was by even the most unlikely Ramsey Street folk (Lou? ). And Karl doing the dad-dance.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 12, 2008)

Have Ben and Mickey fucked off or died yet so I can watch Neighbours again?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2008)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Have Ben and Mickey fucked off or died yet so I can watch Neighbours again?


No. You do get the odd episode when they're not really in it tho. Like today (as in thursday) Ben may have waved his arms or something but I was too annoyed by everyone else to really notice. 



I don't appreciate the Harold discussion.  I'm pretending never to have read it and you can't trust people on the internets so I still don't know either way.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 12, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I don't appreciate the Harold discussion.  I'm pretending never to have read it and you can't trust people on the internets so I still don't know either way.



I'm telling you man, Hes "rhythm is a dancer"


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2008)

It may be true, but we have an unwritten rule on this thread that storylines can't be divulged until they've been shown in the UK.

Why has Libby gone for Dan? As has been iterated many times here, he's a spiggin' hufter.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2008)

Thread revival for the new week.

Not much to say to be honest though, other than some good attempts not to say "sex" or any other "controversial" words.

As far as I can remember, we haven't had a Neighbours break since the move to C5, certainly not the old two week famine during Wimbledon, so what are they going to do to avoid us catching up with Oz?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 16, 2008)

stavros said:


> As far as I can remember, we haven't had a Neighbours break since the move to C5, certainly not the old two week famine during Wimbledon, so what are they going to do to avoid us catching up with Oz?



Why don't they just let it catch up.  American tv is starting to be shown here within a week or two of it showing in the US, so why is Neighbours 3 or 4 months behind?  Although I guess very few people can be bothered to torrent neighbours so they aren't losing half the audience by holding back.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 17, 2008)

Inspector Montalbano:







Steve Parker


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 17, 2008)

Cold ice cream sliding down libby's chest!

*swoon*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2008)

interesting bit of splosh there


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 17, 2008)

steph and libby covered in sticky white goo.

it's like christmas!


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Cold ice cream sliding down libby's chest!
> 
> *swoon*



OTM. We've had years of Joel/Drew/Stu/Ned/Boyd/etc taking off their shirts for no apparent reason, it's only fair that the ladies do the same (I'm all for sexual equality you see).

Anyone know where Harold's gone? He hasn't been in it for ages.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 17, 2008)

stavros said:


> OTM. We've had years of Joel/Drew/Stu/Ned/Boyd/etc taking off their shirts for no apparent reason, it's only fair that the ladies do the same (I'm all for sexual equality you see).
> 
> Anyone know where Harold's gone? He hasn't been in it for ages.



He is shagging his way around australia in his camper van


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten. No wonder Lou's looking so jealous.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2008)

stavros said:


> As far as I can remember, we haven't had a Neighbours break since the move to C5, certainly not the old two week famine during Wimbledon, so what are they going to do to avoid us catching up with Oz?



Question answered. We're now on a two week haitus, returning on Monday the 5th. Can't quite work out why it ain't on tomorrow.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 18, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Why don't they just let it catch up. American tv is starting to be shown here within a week or two of it showing in the US, so why is Neighbours 3 or 4 months behind? Although I guess very few people can be bothered to torrent neighbours so they aren't losing half the audience by holding back.


 
iirc it's because it's not made all the time in Austrailia and we'd run out of episodes.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 18, 2008)

rollinder said:


> iirc it's because it's not made all the time in Austrailia and we'd run out of episodes.



I know, but it's very far behind.  Much further than Home and Away.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 19, 2008)

where the fuck is fucking neighbours?



what I am supposed to do between 5.30 and 6? This is an outrage.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 19, 2008)

stavros said:


> Question answered. We're now on a two week haitus, returning on Monday the 5th. Can't quite work out why it ain't on tomorrow.





Dillinger4 said:


> where the fuck is fucking neighbours?
> 
> 
> 
> what I am supposed to do between 5.30 and 6? This is an outrage.



ah.
I missed yesterday and sat staring at the news for a while today.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 19, 2008)

drag0n said:


> ah.
> I missed yesterday and sat staring at the news for a while today.



I would watch the news, but I know they wont be reporting from Ramsey Street, Lassiters, West Waratah, Waratah Heights, Eden Hills, Anson's Corner, Colac, Shepperton, _or_ Oakey, and I would only be disappointed.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would watch the news, but I know they wont be reporting from Ramsey Street, Lassiters, West Waratah, Waratah Heights, Eden Hills, Anson's Corner, Colac, Shepperton, _or_ Oakey, and I would only be disappointed.


Exactly. I was only looking at the tv (and the news happened to be on) I was hoping it was just breaking news and then neighbours would kick in. Then I thought maybe australia is broken as McLeod's Daughters finished earlier in the week. 

(I only woke up at 5:20  )


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2008)

A new thread for the new year do you think?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeh, go on stavros.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2008)

Of course I imagine we're already well into Aussie 2009 episodes. Did they have Christmas in the last couple of months? I can't remember.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL at Rebecca saying it has been a while since she has 'put herself out there'.

Whilst wearing a top she is pretty much popping out of.


----------

